# DAX, quiero perder 2.000 euros en una semana



## Rendal (2 Feb 2016)

Que pasaria si abrisemos una cuenta real, pero pensando en perder en lugar de ganar, como ahora, que perdemos siempre, la logica dice que ganariamos siempre ¿no?
si escribimos en Google "cuanto dinero necesito para vivir de la bolsa" salen cifras dispares, por lo que he visto, necesito minimo 300.000 euros
voy a abrir este hilo para ver en cuanto tiempo los pierdo, abrire una cuenta en un broker imaginario, de 4.000 euros
para que esto dure un poco, en el banco tendre 300.000, e ire transpasando a medida que los vaya perdiendo, , calculo que unos 2.000 por semana, vamos, lo mismo que cuando abrimos una cuenta real o incluso una demo
1 contrato seran cinco puntos, es decir si el mercado se mueve 10 puntos, seran 50 euros de beneficio/perdida
los gastos (horquilla), los aplicais segun mercado, entraremos solo intradia con 5 contratos, generalmente entre las 8 y 9 de la mañana
quizas alguna entrada a lo largo del dia, alcanzados 10 puntos cerraremos, perdidas 100 puntos, si hay variaciones, sobre limite o stop, las ire indicando sobre la marcha
si por una de tantas ganase, tener en cuenta que esto es un JUEGO, destinado a perder dinero, por tanto no es posible replicarlo en la practica
todos los datos u opiniones estan destinados a dicho fin: PERDER DINERO


----------



## todoesmentira (2 Feb 2016)

La banca siempre gana...


----------



## Rendal (3 Feb 2016)

9.475 compramos

9.499 vendemos

10 puntos x 25 = 250 euros

mal empezamos

se me olvidaba, hoy son capaces de llevarlo a 9.700


----------



## Rendal (3 Feb 2016)

9.454 compramos

9.468 vendemos

10 x 25 = 250 



acumulamos 500 euros

esto no va bien

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 12:09 ----------

9.464 compramos

9.474 vendemos

250 euros
acumulado 750

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 12:29 ----------

9.473 compramos 

este seguro que perdemos

9.510 vendemos

10 x 25 = 250

acumulamos 1000 euros


----------



## Rendal (3 Feb 2016)

9.415 compramos, de esta perdemos la camisa

9.431 vendemos


10 x 25 = 250 euros

Acumulado 1.250 euros


----------



## Rendal (3 Feb 2016)

9.512 vendería cuando lo alcance, pero ya no me atrevo

pues si lo han tocado y han retrocedido los 10 puntitos, lastima

por curiosidad, habéis punteado precio y hora en vuestro grafico?

si lo superan, pa arriba
ya la han superado si pensamos que llegaran a 9.600
de esta sola sacaríamos 90 puntos x 25 = ...... 2.200 euros



RECORDAD QUE ESTAMOS JUGANDO, NO LO REPLIQUEIS


----------



## calidatrinchera (3 Feb 2016)

Compra y vende compulsivamente para gastarlo en comisiones.

De nada.


----------



## Rendal (4 Feb 2016)

calidatrinchera dijo:


> Compra y vende compulsivamente para gastarlo en comisiones.
> 
> De nada.



Hola calidatrinchera

lee esto, es un articulo muy interesante



En los últimos años, numerosos inversores han desaparecido del parqué incapaces de seguir el frenético ritmo que ha impuesto la crisis. La caída del volumen de negocio ha elevado hasta cotas inusitadas la volatilidad y, también, los vaivenes de índices y mercados. 



Pero esto, por su parte, ha incrementado el atractivo de una estrategia de «trading» muy peculiar: el «scalping», también conocido como «quick trading». Esta técnica consiste en realizar operaciones en cuestión de segundos o, a lo sumo, de un par de minutos. En este corto espacio de tiempo debe quedar cerrada la compra y venta de un activo en Bolsa. 

Luis Lorenzo, trader de Dif Broker, asegura que los movimientos más rápidos que se dan ahora en los mercados favorecen el terreno a este tipo de operativa. «Hace unos años, antes de la crisis, el Dax Xetra de Francfort, por poner un ejemplo, podía moverse entre 20 y 30 puntos en una sesión. En la actualidad, puede marcar una diferencia de hasta 100 puntos entre su punto más alto y más bajo intradía. Para el «scalper», el escenario actual favorece su actividad», comenta. 

¿Qué se necesita?

En teoría parece sencillo convertirse en un «scalper» (el trader que opera haciendo «scalping» o «quick trading»). Sin embargo, se trata de una técnica de alto riesgo que exige tener amplios conocimientos del mercado y contar con apoyo tecnológico de alto nivel. Óscar Germade, analista de Cortal Consors, no recomienda a los clientes «retail» que utilicen esta técnica. «Actualmente, es muy complicado que un pequeño inversor pueda beneficiarse del trading de alta frecuencia puesto que tendría que competir con los traders algorítmicos más avanzados», señala

la comisión es inferior a 3 euros por contrato


----------



## Rendal (4 Feb 2016)

9.379
que van a hacer, nos obsequiaran con un estupendo gap para que no podamos meter baza?

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 22:33 ----------

Todo indica que han tocado suelo en
9.367
tenemos una resistencia en
9.404
9.424 2ª resistencia y
9.461 3ª resistencia, esta es la mas importante

seguramente cuando las toquen retrocedan y tanto 200 puntos
si consiguen cruzarla podemos pensar en 
9.600 - 9.700


----------



## Rendal (5 Feb 2016)

8,30 y no han perforado soporte

no tienen idea que dirección tomar

a esperar que no hay prisa

minima señal alcista 9.362, alcanzados 9375 10 puntos

ESTAMOS EN SOBRECOMPRA, INDICADOR +377

frenados por 1ª resistencia en 9.404 en el retroceso otros 10 puntos

señal agotamiento 9.406 retroceso hasta 9.391 10 puntos

ESTO ES UN JUEGO NO LO REPLIQUEIS

nos hemos divertido un rato, por hoy lo dejamos


----------



## Rendal (10 Feb 2016)

Veo que hay algún graciosillo por aquí

voy a poner las res/soportes que suelo entrar


8,847 S1 al superar se puede probar cortos


8.881 R1 ídem largos CIERRE EN 8.830 +50 PUNTOS 1.250 EUROS APRENDE LUDOPATA


8.933 R2 <------ AQUI SIGUE APRENDIENDO, ¿O TE HAN PASADO VOLANDO?


9.063 R2

10/02/16 11:02 entramos en sobrecompra, los cortos vigilar stops


valido para apertura de las 8

si puedo después las iré ajustando


----------



## Galvani (10 Feb 2016)

¿Pero qué estrategia usas?


----------



## Rendal (10 Feb 2016)

Hola Galvani

Este hilo lo comencé porque no hacen falta tropecientos mil euros para entrar con posibilidades de ganar, hay que cambiar la mentalidad y de sistema, pocos puntos y varios contratos, miedo y avaricia, malos compañeros

antes de empezar procuro identificar las entradas, las he subido esta mañana y luego efectuar la operativa sobre ellas, esto permite varias entradas al día, aparentemente sin sentido, pero todas planificadas previamente, el problema es que varían cada unos pocos minutos y en un foro es imposible actualizarlas, solo son validas los primeros 10 minutos

como las identifico, sencillo, muchas tablas

la sobrecompra, solo que había mucha demanda y si alguien aguantaba cortos pues eso

Saludos

por ejemplo a las 20:49

8.996 s1 
8.957 s2 
8.941 s3

9.031 r1

21:19

creo que se ve claramente, han cruzado s1, han buscado s2 y han retrocedido, para después volver a intentarlo buscando s3 fíjate las entradas que podíamos hacer

21:50
han cruzado todos los soportes
para mañana solo queda que busquen la r1 que nos dará la señal de compra


----------



## Rendal (13 Feb 2016)

¿Qué pasara el lunes?
no lo se
si miramos el grafico, vemos que el oscilador se detiene sobre la flecha azul y se esta girando sobre su media móvil con aparente intención de cruzarla
quiere decir que subirá
repito, no lo se!


----------



## reregistrado (13 Feb 2016)

vas perdiendo o ganando?


----------



## Rendal (14 Feb 2016)

Hola reregistrdo

El DAX tiene un comportamiento que hace muy fácil identificar figuras chartistas de libro, estoy seguro que la mayor parte de los que leen esto, ganan, el viernes sobre todo, los últimos minutos se sacaron 30 puntos con una facilidad asombrosa, y si este hilo a hecho recapacitar y alguien entro con 1 contrato, pues 750 euros
en el grafico se ve con mucha claridad

Saludos


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

9.100

Hoy ni tocarlo, suerte


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

9.150

estamos en fuerte sobrecompra, cuidado los cortos que igual suben a 9.300


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

9.180

amago de cortos, lo veo muy arriesgado para hoy

9.164 

bueno 400 euros pero mejor no intentarlo

9.210

lo mismo que antes pero mejor no hacer nada

9.180

700 euros pero hoy quietos y verlas venir

9.200

parece que quieren darse la vuelta a ver donde suben

9.221

recordad que esto es un juego, no lo copieis


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

Están formando una figura que resulta familiar, no os parece?

no tengáis prisa, que seria demasiado fácil

ahora estamos en el juego del gato y el ratón que pasara?

si no baja 20-30 puntos no entro y si se van, pues mala suerte

sigo recordando que esto es un juego

9.244

están cambiando de táctica a ver que traman

9.222

estaba claro lo que traman

9.221

ahora están en tierra de nadie, tienen que decidir que hacer, esperaremos

esto parece el MARCA retransmitiendo un partido jeje

si hubiéramos entrado de verdad, con el hueco de apertura incluido, cuanto les hubiéramos zumbado hoy?


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

9.209 S1

este es el punto clave


----------



## Rendal (15 Feb 2016)

pues si que es clave, no se han movido desde las 3 de la tarde

9.190

que contamos 400 euros para terminar?


----------



## Rendal (16 Feb 2016)

9.371

demasiado fácil, antes de llegar tienen que hacer saltar algún stop

cuyo uso no recomiendo, claro

lo dicho, bajada de -100 puntos

de todas formas estamos en tendencia alcista, no confiaros

quizás sobe 9.164 intenten otra pirula

9.120

pues si lo han intentado, como bajen un poco mas se van a 9.000


----------



## Rendal (16 Feb 2016)

9.116

perfecto para cortos o no?

9.150


----------



## Rendal (17 Feb 2016)

Estamos en tendencia alcista entre



8.900 SOPORTE --- 9.350 RESISTECIA

14:07

9.330

estamos en sobrecompra ya sabéis que significa

y recordar que esto es un juego, no copiéis

9.340

resistencia, es muy posible corrección para saltar stops largos

9.310


17:15

9.390 fuerte sobrecompra

9.362 intento de cortos

9.347 intento fallido, 15 puntos

9.400 intentos serios de sobrepasar, será una trampa?

9.412 la verdad, no lo veo claro tenían que haber roto con mas violencia

9.388 digamos que empate, siguen en sobrecompra


----------



## Rendal (18 Feb 2016)

9.400 parece que tenemos techo, veremos..

9.363 pues si teníamos techo

9.700 igual llegan

9.550 triple techo, si lo superan 200 puntos


----------



## Rendal (19 Feb 2016)

tendencia en la apertura

-100 es decir bajista

9.434 soporte <------------

9.468 resistencia

9.340 soporte2


-60 -150 -250

salimos de sobrecompra = neutral
 
9.397 están llegando a soportes importantes

¿creíais que esto es un caos? cada movimiento que hacen lo tienen previsto milimétricamente


----------



## Rendal (19 Feb 2016)

9.452

aparentemente forman canal bajista

los cortos andaros con tiento por si acaso

9.472

están dando señal de largos, pero los que queráis entrar de verdad, mejor quietos
y recordad que eso es un juego


----------



## Rendal (19 Feb 2016)

como hoy toca vacaciones porque no esta el horno para bollos, jugaremos a tendencias, a ver cuantas acertamos, las iré cambiando sobre la marcha, buscaremos solo 10 puntos

+1 alcista
-1 bajista


9.370 bajista, es decir -1 (solo entrada)

9.390 +1 llego a 9.424

ahora estaremos pendiente del siguiente cambio

esto será mas aburrido, pero igual es mas eficaz, veremos

9.379 -1 llego a 9.318

pausa

continuamos

9.364 +1 llego a 9.368

9.334 -1 llego a 9.326

9.364 +1 llego a 9.385

me gusta este sistema, se puede seguir bien
el lunes habrá que corregir los fallos

pausamos

continuamos

9.375 +1 viernes 19 cierre


----------



## Rendal (22 Feb 2016)

9.375 +1 ultima tendencia viernes, llego lunes a 9.555

atentos a 9.700

pausamos


9.560

están formando triple techo que pueden superar en cualquier momento

cuidado los cortos


----------



## tencas (24 Feb 2016)

Con todos los cursos y libros leídos, dices que en 2 horas son 500 e.? Esto es la primera vez que lo veo. Alcanzas 20mil eur en un mes o qué?


----------



## Rendal (24 Feb 2016)

tienes que cuidar la caligrafía, no estarás escribiendo desde el patio del colegio?
lo de los 20.000 euros, creo que has contado algún cero de mas


----------



## Rendal (1 Mar 2016)

9.709
esto no tiene buena pinta, tenían que haber subido con mas fuerza, los largos vigilar posiciones

9.787
ahí podemos probar cortos


----------



## Rendal (2 Mar 2016)

9.756
parece que toca bajada
9.750
si perforan soporte, pueden buscar 9.550
9.720 soporte, veremos
9.735 aparecen cortos, intentaran saltar stops
9.756 intento de rebote
9.744 segundo intento de rebote
9.823 resistencia
9.714 soporte, mientras no crucen se mantiene tendencia alcista
9.738 aviso de cortos
9.688 soporte

9.875 resistencia1
10.050 resistencia2
9.700 soporte
9.575 soporte2


3/2/16

9.722 rebote cerca de soporte
9.816 largos con stop ceñido
9.746 soporte - OJO
9.734 atentos los cortos
9.742 soporte, cuidado que rebotan toda la mañana en soporte del canal alcista
9.705 soporte
9.773 máximo
9.729 soporte
9.771 máximo
9.740 soporte
parece una partida de ping-pong

4/3/16

9.782 vendemos 1 contrato futuros, cerraremos con 10 puntos beneficio
9.753 250 euros

.


----------



## Rendal (4 Mar 2016)

Da que pensar este grafico


----------



## Rendal (6 Mar 2016)

9.777
Que harán el lunes?
lo bajaran primero, digamos 150 puntos
para subirlo después 400 puntos, digamos hasta 10.050
chi lo sa?

7/3/16

9.773 soporte muy importante cuidado si lo cruzan
9.750 lo han cruzado, contamos 250 euros?
9.716 siguiente soporte
soportes y resistencias tienen validez de minutos, en un foro es difícil que podáis hacer seguimiento
9.744 los freno el soporte, ahora nuevo intento
9.751 los volvió a frenar, si lo tocan otra vez posible cruce
tencas, no te enfades, pero en dos horas si se pueden sacar 500 euros, quizás algo mas
9.716 soporte, esta vez si
9.686 por ahora lo han bajado 90 puntos
lo dejamos por hoy


----------



## Rendal (9 Mar 2016)

como no tienen claro que dirección tomar, toca foro

precio + 1 significa subida mínimo 10 puntos

precio - 1 significa bajada mínimo 10 puntos
----------
9.703 -1
llego a 9.682, 250 euros si baja mas nos da igual, esperamos próxima señal de subida

9.750 resistencia


----------



## tencas (9 Mar 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Te cuento, he abierto una cuenta real para practicar trading y ya la he vaciado varias veces, el dinero no era mucho y ya contaba con ello.
Pero no veo la manera de avanzar, en internet no se encuentra nada, mucha paja, videos nada, en los foros algún fantasioso que no tiene ni idea, al ver este hilo di un brinco, (de ahí lo del patio de colegio), dices que 20.000 euros no?, he vuelto a repasar el hilo, si lo calculas sobre un mes, supera los 20.000 euros con mucho, otra cosa es que no lo pongas, aparte los mas de 6.000 euros del otro hilo, que tampoco lo has puesto, enhorabuena y sigue, seguro que aprenderemos algo

PD. copie alguna entrada el dia de ping-pong, muy bueno jeje, 200 eurillos y es la pririmera vez que gano, me imagino la cara del broker jeje


----------



## Rendal (9 Mar 2016)

Pues mal hecho, tencas, y eso que lo llevo repitiendo, esto es un juego no copieis, un foro no esta preparado para seguir jugadas y al final te saldra mal, me imagino que cuando ponia soporte o resistencia, como esta mañana, tu abras entrado, pero eso es muy arriesgado, no te aconsejo que lo sigas haciendo
lo de los 20.000 euros no se de donde lo sacas, ni en el trading real supero los 20-25 puntos, salvo excepciones, si en cada entrada cuentas todo el recorrido del precio, podría ser, pero eso no es aconsejable, salvo que vayas a euro por punto, pero en ese caso no creo que valga la pena perder el tiempo en este tinglado


----------



## Rendal (10 Mar 2016)

hoy toca foro porque estos... mejor no entrar

9.840 entraremos largos

9.640 entraremos cortos

y recuerdo que jugamos para perder, no copiéis

hoy si que haremos como tencas, sin stop ni limite. a saco

9.972 menudo saco llevamos, tencas, hoy si, hoy son 3.000 euros y los que faltan, tampoco mucho, 3.300 euros

recordad que nuestro capital en el bróker es de 4.000 euros


----------



## Rendal (11 Mar 2016)

9.650
rebote para ir a 9.200?, es una pregunta, tencas, nada mas

9.715 resistencia con la que llevan desde la apertura

9.675 soporte intradia, veremos que pasa


----------



## Rendal (15 Mar 2016)

9.885
ahí tenemos un soporte, igual me animo con unos cortos

9.842 ya me doy cuenta que estos soportes funcionan, a sido tocarlo y subir 60 puntos

9.957 resistencia


9.939 o sale por arriba o por abajo, casi que por arriba no?


9.938 soporte

con algún toquecito de stops, estos son capaces de subir hasta 10.400

10.021 al final fue por arriba


17/03/16 10:01

10.032 resistencia 1

9.979 soporte 1
9.957 s2


9.748 al final cruzaron

están en mitad del canal alcista, con soporte en 9.600 y resistencia 10.150, tienen triple suelo en 9.750 no seria extraño que fueran a buscarlo para inducir cortos, en intradia han cruzado todos los soportes

18/03/16

9.877 precio actual

9.894 r1
9.922 r2
9.949 r3
9.878 s1
08.30
9.962 parece que la r3 los a frenado, la tendencia por ahora es alcista
cierre en 9.981 la tendencia para lunes 21/03/16 se mantiene alcista


----------



## Rendal (21 Mar 2016)

10.056
la tendencia se mantiene alcista pero han rebotado en la resistencia del canal alcista, podría haber un retroceso, de mantenerse la tendencia, tenemos resistencia ultima del canal principal alcista alrededor de 10.175


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2016)

pero al final pierdes o ganas? Intentas perder de verdad o interiormente quieres ganar?


----------



## Rendal (21 Mar 2016)

Esa pregunta es mas difícil de responder de lo que parece, el hilo lo comencé para ganar pero era un experimento, lo cual quería decir que teníamos que perder, y cada vez que ganaba en realidad era que perdia por jugar a la contra, pero el resultado a sido el contrario, ganamos, pero desde el punto de vista inicial perdemos, por tanto la respuesta es que perdemos ganando, algo complicado no?

de todas formas, puedes hacer lo que ha hecho el amigo tencas, que al parecer se lo a currado

----------------------------------------------------------------------
10.130 tenemos doble techo con intención de superarlo 50 puntos mas arriba podrían buscar 10.150 -10.200 pero no seria extraña una corrección de 150 puntos para limpiar largos
bueno ya comenzado la corrección 10.033 por ahora 100 puntos veremos donde llegan igual bajan a 9.940 o incluso 9.732

9.940 bueno a partir de ahora la corrección se pone seria
9.980 por ahora el susto, veremos

22/03/16

9.790 y tan seria que se a puesto, por lo menos se han detenido en soporte canal alcista, la resistencia del canal esta en 10.330, en fecha de hoy

10.030
han vuelto al punto de partida, ahora en el punto de mira 
10.400
veremos cuanto tardan en llegar, seguramente limpiando stops, como siempre

9.800 de todas formas no lo perdamos de vista, es un triple suelo y puede ser indicativo de fuertes recortes
.


----------



## Jeenyus (21 Mar 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Esa pregunta es mas difícil de responder de lo que parece, el hilo lo comencé para ganar pero era un experimento, lo cual quería decir que teníamos que perder, y cada vez que ganaba en realidad era que perdia por jugar a la contra, pero el resultado a sido el contrario, ganamos, pero desde el punto de vista inicial perdemos, por tanto la respuesta es que perdemos ganando, algo complicado no?
> 
> de todas formas, puedes hacer lo que ha hecho el amigo tencas, que al parecer se lo a currado
> 
> ...



Te lo agradezco pero ni opero sistemas de terceros, ni mucho menos indices, las grandes ganancias para el que las quiera, yo soy un tipo muy modesto.


----------



## Rendal (24 Mar 2016)

9.915
intento de formar suelo

9.940 r1 veremos si pueden


----------



## Rendal (24 Mar 2016)

WTrader dijo:


> Este hilo entero debe de ser una broma.
> 
> En todo caso, si operas -como parece- aleatoriamente, matemáticamente es de esperar que pierdas todo tu dinero cuando hayas hecho un consumo equivalente en gastos de comisiones. Vaya, que si cada operación te cuesta 5 euros en comisiones, tardarás 400 operaciones en perder los 2.000.



Te importaría matizar un poco mas, no entiendo que quieres decir


----------



## Rendal (24 Mar 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 9.915
> intento de formar suelo
> 
> 9.940 r1 veremos si pueden



Como me imagino lo que quieres decir, repasemos la sesión de hoy, que esta reciente, sobre las 11 cuando el precio era de 9.915, en el grafico de punto y figura daba soporte, se podía intentar largos, en el trading real así lo he hecho y tenia una resistencia 25 puntos mas arriba en 9.940, es decir entrada cortos, 33 puntos mas abajo, había otro soporte en 9.907, solo he hecho números sobre lo escrito esta mañana en el foro

la suma son 58 x 25 = 1.450 euros, no creo que sea la norma invirtiendo 4.000 euros

lo que llamas entradas aleatorias, puede que solo lo sean desde tu punto de vista,


----------



## Rendal (25 Mar 2016)

22/03/16

_9.790 y tan seria que se a puesto, por lo menos se han detenido en soporte canal alcista, la resistencia del canal esta en 10.330, en fecha de hoy

10.030
han vuelto al punto de partida, ahora en el punto de mira 
10.400
veremos cuanto tardan en llegar, seguramente limpiando stops, como siempre

9.800 de todas formas no lo perdamos de vista, es un triple suelo y puede ser indicativo de fuertes recortes_



Bueno, veo que no lo pillas todavía, vamos al día anterior

"9.790 y tan seria que se a puesto, por lo menos se han detenido en soporte canal alcista...." aquí abrí largos

"10.030 han vuelto al punto de partida, ahora en el punto de mira..." aquí cerré largos

240 puntos x 25 = 6.000 euros

el capital son 4.000 euros


----------



## Rendal (27 Mar 2016)

El hombre al que el FBI acusa de hundir la bolsa de EE.UU. desde su casa de Londres

Una lectura muy interesante, no os lo perdais

El hombre al que el FBI acusa de hundir la bolsa de EE.UU. desde su casa de Londres - BBC Mundo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Mar 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> El hombre al que el FBI acusa de hundir la bolsa de EE.UU. desde su casa de Londres
> 
> Una lectura muy interesante, no os lo perdais
> 
> El hombre al que el FBI acusa de hundir la bolsa de EE.UU. desde su casa de Londres - BBC Mundo



Lo interesante sería saber con qué volumen empieza a ser efectivo el spoofing, sobretodo en algo tan líquido como el E-mini SP500. :rolleye:

Por otra parte, si las órdenes no eran ejecutadas al ser canceladas, no aparece reflejado en el volumen, realmente me cuesta creer que los algoritmos de HFT no tengan en cuenta ese detalle y solo se fije en el tape reading. 

Con solo spoofing no se puede lograr lo que hizo, lo más seguro es que tuviera varias cuentas, y se comprara y vendiera entre ellos a ciertos niveles de precio donde hay poco volumen.


----------



## Rendal (28 Mar 2016)

Es el chivo expiatorio, por mucho algoritmo que se utilice, un particular no mueve 1.000 puntos en Wall Street, solo una institucion tiene capacidad,
sin embargo si podemos reflexionar sobre algunas cosas, la mas importante, el concepto de invertir, esta palabra tenemos que borrarla del vocabulario, en el siglo XXI, no tiene logica emplearla y por supuesto la mentalidad de inversor, hoy se compite a nivel global y contra ordenadores, aunque aqui haya un tanto de mistica
algoritmos, el Santo Grial, pues al parecer un particular si puede acceder a ellos, aunque como programa matematico que son, al final no dejan de comportarse como tales, tienen su punto flaco y previsible
en definitiva, si no adaptamos nuestra operativa, a las condiciones del mercado actual, seremos barridos


----------



## Rendal (30 Mar 2016)

10.137

con un stop de 40 puntos igual funcionan unos cortos

estamos jugando, no lo repliquéis

10.077 en esa zona puede que tengan soporte

tardan demasiado, abra que anularlo

pues lo hubiéramos acertado, los a detenido el soporte en 10.068 y luego la 

resistencia en 10.139

entra subida y bajada 150 puntos, lastima

por ahora [19:02] la tendencia es bajista, 10.098 resistencia

caramba con la resistencia, han retrocedido 20 puntos, tendré que tomarlas

en serio

10.078 [21:56] no han podido con resistencias, esto tiene pinta de cortos para mañana

10.070 triple suelo y las maquinitas echando humo


----------



## Rendal (31 Mar 2016)

10.086 - 10.002 zona de resistencias

10.072 precio actual

10.030 - 10037 soporte 1

9.987 - 9.997 soporte 2

10.035 parece que el primer soporte a soportado, pero volverán

demasiado fácil abrir cortos, no se, solo entre 10.050 - 10.070 y dudando

resulto que era fácil, ahora toca soporte 2, ¿llegaran?

si superan el máximo 10.074 igual lo llevan a máximos de ayer


----------



## Rendal (1 Abr 2016)

Lo esta haciendo bien el 9.800
como no aguante se van a 9.575

9.800 hay que andar con tiento, se están abriendo cortos y tiene 200 puntos hacia arriba para saltar stops

9.761 aviso de largos

9.798 ya nos vale

con los stops hay que andar con pies de plomo, el cierre de cortos lo a empujado 100 puntos de golpe hasta 9.850

9.812 ya tenemos un soporte, veremos

9.844 así funcionan los famosos algoritmos

9.831 igual les da por cerrar en máximos

recordad que esto es un juego

9.853 tenemos triple techo, ya nos vale

ha sido un día divertido, les hemos atizado bien


----------



## Rendal (3 Abr 2016)

En apertura del lunes tenemos soporte en zona

9.808 - 9.827

resistencia en 

9.828 - (9.860 - 9.870) R1

9.930 - 9.940 R2

9.855 precio al cierre viernes

estamos en sobreventa pero próximos a neutral

es posible que en apertura busquen la resistencia

sigo recordando que esto es un juego

les dan por saco las resistencias, cuando topan, organizan un "sarao"

lo han montado en 9.830 y ahora le toca al 9.860

9.885 la duda es limpiar largos o subir directamente hasta R2

9.935 duda aclarada

9.940 bueno tenemos otra vez el "sarao" en R2 

soporte en 9.925 - 9.909

9.942 si superan a 10.000 lo veo demasiado fácil

9.927 primer aviso cortos

9.908 ya vale, 500 euros

9.829 - 9.839 soporte

.


----------



## tencas (4 Abr 2016)

*Consulta*

Rendal, te he enviado varios mensajes en privado, pero no estoy seguro de que los recibas, podrías decirme algo, muy bueno lo del viernes.


----------



## Rendal (6 Abr 2016)

9.606

todo verde, pero a ver quien es el valiente que entra

9.670

triple techo, si algún valiente a entrado, es para pensarlo

9.653 entra 10 y 20 puntos mas abajo igual se podría probar largos

alcanzados 9.667 que son 500 eurillos?, resistencia en 9.668 - 9.678 cuidado


----------



## Rendal (7 Abr 2016)

9.697

todos esperando largos..., no darán algún sustillo antes?

9.679

por ahora mini susto veremos, pero ya tenemos 250 eurillos que hagan lo que les de la gana


----------



## Rendal (8 Abr 2016)

9.578 precio actual

9.588 - 9.570

tienen una resistencia que le va a dar pelsac

si la cruzan ya sabéis

9.616 ya han cruzado, ¿apuntamos 500 euros?

9.650 por ahora

tenéis que madrugar mas


----------



## Rendal (8 Abr 2016)

9.628

toda la tarde los ha detenido, si fuese largo vigilaría sobre 9.619, no seria de extrañar que sobre 9:35 diesen la sorpresa

9.612 lo han parado in extremis, recordar que estamos jugando


----------



## Rendal (10 Abr 2016)

¿Que pasara el lunes? complicado

el viernes apoyaron la zona 9.600 - 9.630

resistencia en 9.660

¿cual puede ser la apuesta?

la que parece tener mas probabilidades es abrir cortos en esa zona o esperar incluso la ruptura en 9.600, con stop por encima de resistencias

y sigo recordando que esto es un juego


----------



## Rendal (11 Abr 2016)

9.565

puede que sigan bajando, pero nos da igual, ¿que apuntamos, 1.000 euros?


----------



## Rendal (11 Abr 2016)

9.777 no me fio un pelo de estos tíos, mientras no superen 9.800 quieto parado, tienen el 9.730 a tiro de piedra

9.745 ahora van a tener que enseñar las cartas

9.760 no consigo entender que traman, igual lo bajan 100 puntos


----------



## Rendal (11 Abr 2016)

9.690 de momento han bajado, no los 100 puntos, pero si 70 puntos lastima

de 1.000 y pico euros


----------



## Rendal (11 Abr 2016)

Todo el trapicheo de esta mañana estaba perfectamente organizado, no penséis que dan puntadas sin hilo, subo grafico para que se entienda mejor, mañana simplemente esperar ruptura dentro del triangulo


----------



## Rendal (12 Abr 2016)

Ya han marcado mínimo 9.650 y máximo 9.774 dentro del triangulo, ahora estar pendientes de ruptura


----------



## Rendal (12 Abr 2016)

9.830

creo que hoy sobran comentarios, esto le sirve a alguien, cuanto menos, para evitar algún error

de verdad que me interesa vuestra opinión


----------



## Rendal (13 Abr 2016)

9.935

siguen sobrando los comentarios, o quizás no, que llevaríamos 5.000 euros? es decir en dos días mas de el 100% de beneficio? o incluso un 150%

ese que no sabe que hacer con 50.000 euros, pues a lo mejor le da alguna idea


----------



## españa profunda (13 Abr 2016)

creo rendal, y es una opinion constructiva, que tendrias que explicar un poco mas la operacion, por ejemplo, esperamos rotura en el punto x y largos o al reves, asi si se te podria seguir mejor, pienso.


----------



## Rendal (13 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> ¿Que pasara el lunes? complicado
> 
> el viernes apoyaron la zona 9.600 - 9.630
> 
> ...



Ya, pero el domingo que mas se podía decir o el lunes, es que es blanco y en botella, no se me ocurre nada mas, por eso quería ver opiniones
dar una entrada exacta, en un foro es imposible, aparte de que induciría a errores
por ejemplo el domingo como crees que lo tenia que haber dicho, ahora que sabemos el resultado


----------



## españa profunda (13 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Ya, pero el domingo que mas se podía decir o el lunes, es que es blanco y en botella, no se me ocurre nada mas, por eso quería ver opiniones
> dar una entrada exacta, en un foro es imposible, aparte de que induciría a errores
> por ejemplo el domingo como crees que lo tenia que haber dicho, ahora que sabemos el resultado



dar una entrada exacta no es imposible por que yo lo hago,otra cosa es que sea scalping y no te de tiempo. aun asi yo he puesto alguna de scalping pero es cierto que es un poco lioso.
si son timeframes mas grandes se puede hacer.


----------



## Rendal (16 Abr 2016)

¿Qué pasara el lunes?

el viernes apoyaron 10.050

habiendo superado durante la semana 10.100 es previsible que busquen 10.250

lo lógico - que no recomendación - es esperar que superen 10.100 para abrir largos

por tanto el lunes, esperar y ver, sin perder de vista 10.050

y recordar que esto es un juego


----------



## Rendal (17 Abr 2016)

Una precisión, sobre todo para los que empezáis en la bolsa, los soportes y resistencias, (10.050 y 10.100) son precios donde la oferta o la demanda tratara de imponerse, pudiendo variar, a veces mas de 30 puntos, hasta que una se impone sobre la otra, no son puntos "ciegos" de entrada, esto es importante a la hora de situar beneficios o perdidas y sigo recordando que el lunes esperar y ver


----------



## agut (18 Abr 2016)

Hola buenas,
Soy nuevo en esto de los foros y llevo operando con el Dax unos meses, perdiendo casi siempre. ¿De lo que estais hablando es intradia o a medio plazo?
Estoy tambien mirando la posibilidad de contratar un servicio que me diga los puntos de entrada y salida para ver si se me da mejor. Alguno ha oido hablar de Bolsatrade ?


----------



## Rendal (18 Abr 2016)

10.179

esto lo tenían pactado desde el miércoles y cuatro barriles de petróleo no iban a estropearles el botellón - con permiso de Reverte - 

es bueno el condenado, lo habéis leído, me refiero al hilo


----------



## Rendal (18 Abr 2016)

agut dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> Soy nuevo en esto de los foros y llevo operando con el Dax unos meses, perdiendo casi siempre. ¿De lo que estais hablando es intradia o a medio plazo?
> Estoy tambien mirando la posibilidad de contratar un servicio que me diga los puntos de entrada y salida para ver si se me da mejor. Alguno ha oido hablar de Bolsatrade ?



Hola, Agut
de lo que hablamos es intradia, a veces ni eso


----------



## tencas (19 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.179
> 
> esto lo tenían pactado desde el miércoles y cuatro barriles de petróleo no iban a estropearles el botellón - con permiso de Reverte -
> 
> es bueno el condenado, lo habéis leído, me refiero al hilo




Menudo día ayer entre justo cuando bajaron a 10.070 , 2.500 euros no me explico como demonios aciertas siempre pero a mi me funciona ¿podrías subir algo esta semana? lo de twitter piensatelo ya que no me contestas a los privados y no te preocupes que por mi cuenta pierdo siempre


----------



## Rendal (19 Abr 2016)

10.392

están tramando algo, pero no lo veo

o lateral todo el dia o limpia de largos

10.339

parece que ya están contentos, pero no me fio un pelo de estos tios

10.392

han vuelto al punto de partida, de todas formas lo de hoy es un aviso, puede que suban algo quizás hasta 10.430 para incentivar largos, pero la picadora la tienen lista

AVISO PARA ALGUNO, ESTO ES SOLO UNA OPINION


----------



## tencas (20 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.392
> 
> están tramando algo, pero no lo veo
> 
> ...



Hola, Rendal, ya veo que pones avisos, note preocupes que si pierdo es cosa mía ayer te seguí en el tobogán la bajada que diste por la mañana la subida de la tarde y la bajada de la "picadora" que aun la mantengo tenemos que hablar lo del twitter


----------



## tencas (20 Abr 2016)

tencas dijo:


> Hola, Rendal, ya veo que pones avisos, note preocupes que si pierdo es cosa mía ayer te seguí en el tobogán la bajada que diste por la mañana la subida de la tarde y la bajada de la "picadora" que aun la mantengo tenemos que hablar lo del twitter



sabes cuanto he sacado en total? 10.315 con la picadora. Tienes que pensar lo del twitter


----------



## Rendal (20 Abr 2016)

Eres la leche

pues te habrás sacado 50 de bajada 30 de subida y 70 de bajada hasta los 10.315, unos 3.000 euros, me parece bien, pero si sigues así te pegaras un hostion

lo otro no insistas que no me interesa y no mandes mas correos


----------



## Rendal (20 Abr 2016)

10.488

con una subida de 1.000 puntos en Abril y alcanzando resistencias no puede salir nada bueno

10.456

seguro que tencas la a pillado


----------



## tencas (21 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.488
> 
> con una subida de 1.000 puntos en Abril y alcanzando resistencias no puede salir nada bueno
> 
> ...



Pues no lo he pillado y me jo... 1.000 euros a tomar por saco fíjate lo poco que te hubiera costado enviar un mensajito y no quiero que sea gratis ya lo sabes y además podría ser para mas gente del foro tu sabes lo que cuesta ganar 1.000 euros?


----------



## Rendal (21 Abr 2016)

10.430

con este lateral, poco que comentar, tienen soporte en 10.400 - 10.410 ahí se podría arañar algo, pero solo si cruzan con claridad, por arriba 10.500, por ahora tendencia bajista


----------



## Rendal (22 Abr 2016)

10.422

que manera de tocar los cataplines, que harán hoy, si superan 10.460, seguir hasta los 10.530 como traca final?


----------



## Rendal (22 Abr 2016)

10.440

dos días rebotando en resistencias, esto no pinta bien para largos

23/04/16

¿Qué pasara el lunes?

esta claro

hueco de apertura, pequeño jueguecito en 10.380 seguir bajando hasta 10.350

el resto de semana a buscar 10.150 

¿esta claro? pues no, no esta claro, olvidarlo todo!!!

el jueves y viernes apoyaron el precio, demasiado, es posible que vayan a buscar el 10.700

con amago de bajada hasta 10.345, para entretenerse

por tanto mientras no enseñen las cartas, esperar

24/04/16

desde enero de 2015, subidas como la de Abril, que superen 1.000 puntos, solo a habido dos, si repiten el patrón estamos llegando al final de esta subida

---------


----------



## tencas (25 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 23/04/16
> 
> ¿Qué pasara el lunes?
> 
> ...



Hola. Las entradas que diste el fin de semana fueron confusas porque diste bajada tal como han hecho pero luego dices que no te hagamos caso. Eso lo haces para que no te sigamos?


----------



## Rendal (25 Abr 2016)

tencas, aquí todos somos mayorcitos, el sábado estaba claro lo que querían hacer el lunes, otra cosa es que luego sea así, eso es mas complicado, técnicamente buscan el 10.150, pero jueves y viernes no se veían ganas de bajar y de estos tíos no me fio un pelo, demasiado evidente lo que se llevan entre manos y nos la meterán por algún lado, solo eso


----------



## Rendal (27 Abr 2016)

10.362 al cierre

soportes en 10.350 y 10.311

repiten el mismo patrón que la semana pasada, no se que estarán tramando, pero no tiene buena pinta para los que vayan cortos

igual abren mañana en 10.400

claro que esto es opinable


----------



## Rendal (28 Abr 2016)

Producida la correccion por sobrecompra de la subida de abril, tenemos un soporte importante en 10.150 con resistencias en 10.400 y 10.500 si superan 10.550, es previsible que vayan a buscar 10.750 - 10.800

al cierre tenemos resistencias en 10.281 y 10.300


----------



## tencas (29 Abr 2016)

Rendal no entiendo como sabias el sábado que tocarían 150 esta semana y después lo de la subida de ayer tarde. Chapó! Ya entiendo por que no te fiabas de estos tíos. Hoy podrías marcarte alguna entradita que mi cuenta ya empieza a temblar. Gracias.


----------



## Rendal (29 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Producida la correccion por sobrecompra de la subida de abril, tenemos un soporte importante en 10.150 con resistencias en 10.400 y 10.500 si superan 10.550, es previsible que vayan a buscar 10.750 - 10.800
> 
> al cierre tenemos resistencias en 10.281 y 10.300



Dar entradas en el foro, no te va a solucionar lo que quieres, porque no es viable, pero tienes que leer entre líneas

anoche tenias dos resistencias, 10.281 y 10.300 

el máximo hasta ahora 10.282, el mínimo 10.194

10.204 precio actual

abriendo cortos alrededor de 10.281 con stop en 10.305 ya lo tenias ¿no?

o por el contrario abriendo largos en 10.300, con stop en 10.275

y lo del sábado, pura carambola


----------



## Rendal (29 Abr 2016)

tencas, el lunes te dare precio de tendencia

por ejemplo: 9.500 tendencia alcista, ¡¡¡ojo, esto no es precio de entrada!!! es la tendencia probable a partir de ese precio, antes de confirmarse puede retroceder 50 puntos, o incluso no confirmarse, ¡¡¡debes tener esto claro!!!

como operar: abres 5 cfds, stop de los 5 en 9.440, si sube alrededor de 9.510, vas cerrando los 4 primeros progresivamente, el ultimo lo dejas a criterio tuyo

tienes que activar en el foro el envio de correo, para recibir las entradas que vaya dando


----------



## Rendal (30 Abr 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.392
> 
> están tramando algo, pero no lo veo
> 
> ...




Se veía tan clara esta bajada, que pensé que nos tomarían el pelo, pues al final resulto que no, ¿que tramaran para el lunes?


----------



## Rendal (1 May 2016)

Soporte 10.085

10.100 precio actual

resistencias 10.235 y 10.265

!valido solo para la apertura!

puede producirse una apertura alcista el lunes, buscando resistencias, el soporte del canal bajista lo tenemos en 9.880


----------



## Rendal (2 May 2016)

que te a parecido el soporte, tencas

esta ya en 10.125, cuantos has sacado


----------



## tencas (2 May 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> que te a parecido el soporte, tencas
> 
> esta ya en 10.120, cuantos has sacado



ya tengo 15 puntos x 4 contratos, me queda un contrato, que veré que hacer

Ahora ya son 20x4. Me reservo el último contrato y ya veré qué hago con él, que son 80 puntos de margen los que tengo.


----------



## Rendal (2 May 2016)

Estan alcistas, pero forman lateral, cierra todo!!!

bueno, por hoy lo dejamos


----------



## tencas (2 May 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Estan alcistas, pero forman lateral, cierra todo!!!
> 
> bueno, por hoy lo dejamos



Al final he cerrado en 10150, como has dicho que era alcista he aguantado, tenia ya la cuenta tiesa. Tienes que pensar lo del twitter. Hasta a medias iría, mira silo tengo chungo. Crees que subirán mas?


----------



## Rendal (2 May 2016)

están empezando una corrección seguramente van por los largos, calculo que sobre 10.110 tendrán que decidir que hacen, si llegan a 10.085, malo, por arriba están en 10.190 la resistencia

---------- Post added 02-may-2016 at 11:29 ----------

10.129 tienen el soporte, este vigílalo que tiene mala uva

10.166 por arriba y

10.230 si hay alguna sacudida fuerte hoy este seguro que los para


----------



## Rendal (2 May 2016)

Dia de aburrimiento, han respetado el soporte desde el viernes 10.085 y no han podido con el 10.166

10.143 si no bajan al cierre, inapreciable señal alcista 

10.123 - 10.083 soporte 

10.185 resistencia


----------



## Rendal (3 May 2016)

Hoy a estado algo mas animadilla la cosa
esta mañana en un primer intento, el soporte en 10.123 los a hecho retroceder hasta 10.140, pero en un segundo intento no los a detenido ni tan siquiera el soporte mas importante en 10.083 

para mañana tenemos una señal bajista desde hoy a las [20:19] que ahora es de 9.961 y pendiente de confirmar según cierre hoy el mercado [22:02] al cierre lo han bajado a 9.941 para volver al punto de partida, por tanto tablas o como mucho ligeramente bajista

resistencia 10.037 y 10.093

soporte en 9.830 y 9.720

todos los datos los ajustare después del cierre


----------



## Rendal (4 May 2016)

Finalizada la corrección por la sobrecompra de Abril, el soporte 9.830 los a detenido durante toda tarde, ahora queda por ver si mañana lo seguirán intentando, en teoría ahora toca rebote

9.987 y 9.916 resistencias

9.841 precio actual

9.820 y 9.720 soportes


----------



## tencas (5 May 2016)

Oye Rendal. Brutal! Ayer entre en los 9835 y casi me hago 2000 eur. y cambio el color de mis números.

Me he fijado mucho y lo que has dado estos días han ido salido bastante bien, pero hoy dices que subirán. Entonces empiezo con largos al principio? No podrias decir alguna de cuando entrar como ayer?


----------



## Rendal (5 May 2016)

9.825 precio actual

No han superado la resistencia en 9.916 y tampoco el soporte en 9.820

esto parece una tomadura de pelo, esperemos que al cierre se vea que organizan y tener algo claro para mañana, la sobreventa esta neutra

al cierre

dos cosas son evidentes, que no quieren cruzar el soporte de 9.820 y que salen de sobreventa, ¿quiere decir que estamos alcistas? salir de sobreventa suele marcar una pauta importante, veremos si se confirma

9.855 y 9.887 resistencias, esta ultima corresponde a máximos de Abril, cuidado con ella

9.840 precio actual

9.823 y 9.719 soportes, este ultimo puede ser decisivo

valido para apertura de las 8, lógicamente luego van variando


----------



## Rendal (6 May 2016)

Aun es pronto para confirmar el cambio de tendencia, al cierre igual se ve algo, ya veremos mas tarde, por ahora el soporte 9.719 a hecho su papel

7/05/16

Al cierre la tendencia es alcista, es previsible una corrección, sobre todo, para buscar los que abrieron largos el viernes, lo lógico de 70 - 125 puntos, solo si es mayor deberíamos preocuparnos, en todo caso habrá que vigilar el soporte en 9.719

intradia, valido apertura 8 de la mañana

9.927 precio al cierre

9.845 9.827 y 9.719 soporte (vigilar este, es el que los detuvo el viernes)

cerca de entrar en sobrecompra, puede significar subidas próximos días


----------



## tencas (10 May 2016)

Hola Rendal, como siempre... has vuelto a dar en el clavo. Te los conoces bien, eh! Ya espero tu comentario de hoy. Sigo trabajando en lo que te comenté... he estado viendo otras cosas, pero con precios no se moja nadie. Ya hablamos.


¿No pones nada hoy? Pues me dejas parado. Luego entro a ver si das 'alguna pista' de las tuyas. Gracias.


----------



## Rendal (10 May 2016)

La tendencia es alcista, esperan ver cuantos abren largos para ir a por ellos soporte sobre 9.980, aunque algo confuso, no descartable que lo busquen, resistencia sobre 10.115, en cuantos al resto si me imagino lo que es, ya te lo deje claro

Al cierre

10.160 resistencia

10.094 precio cierre

10.037 y 9.995 soportes

Se mantiene tendencia alcista, pero con divergencia bajista, posible corrección, soporte a vigilar 10.037, valido para apertura a las 8


----------



## tencas (11 May 2016)

Bueno, bueno... ayer hicieron máximo en 10.114,5 y dijiste que llegarían a 10.115, después bajaron a 9.993 y digites a 9.980... increible!! Y no me digas que son carambolas que ya son muchas.

Vamos a seguir la sesión de hoy, a ver si aciertas de nuevo.


Y ahí están... justo han parado en el 037 que has dado... a ver cómo sigue. Yo ya he hecho caja.


Uff. El 9.995 los ha vuelto a parar. Anoche a las 10 como sabias esto? Te tengo que contar algo...


----------



## Rendal (11 May 2016)

¿me estas tomando el pelo?


----------



## Rendal (11 May 2016)

9.969 - 10.002 y 10.021 resistencias

9.937 precio cierre

9.923 y 9.724 soportes, vigilar este ultimo

Mientras el soporte 9.923 se mantenga, la señal al cierre es alcista, valido para apertura de la 8


----------



## tencas (12 May 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> ¿me estas tomando el pelo?



Hola Rendal, sin ánimo de molestar... ayer me marqué tus señales y la cosa me fue muy bien. Soy muy principiante en esto y el vértigo que produce ganar, supongo que me marea. En fin, que gracias.

Hoy seguiré probando y ya te comentaré el resultado...

Gracias.


----------



## tencas (12 May 2016)

Esto lo pusiste ayer...



Rendal dijo:


> Mientras el soporte 9.923 se mantenga, la señal al cierre es alcista, valido para apertura de la 8



¿Ves como no son carambolas tenemos que hablar en serio?


----------



## Rendal (12 May 2016)

9.965 y 9.993 resistencias

9.917 precio actual

9.866 y 9.729 soportes

Mañana tenemos la cuadratura del circulo, por un lado estamos en sobreventa, puede significar caidas los proximos dias y simultaneamente soporte en canal bajista, por otro lado debil señal alcista al cierre, la partida la jugaran sobre el soporte 9.866 - 9.876 con oscilaciones de hasta 30 puntos hasta que se decida la tendencia


----------



## Rendal (13 May 2016)

¿Que pasara el martes?

si sale cara suben, si cruz bajan

a ver.... ¡¡salió cruz!!


----------



## Rendal (15 May 2016)

Bromas aparte, lo comentado el jueves es valido para el martes, mañana, salvo que salte alguna noticia, los USA esperaran que los chicos del DAX se pongan en marcha para continuar el trapicheo de los ultimos dias

9.930 y 10.015 resistencia

9.878 precio cierre

9.874 y 9.730 soporte, este no hay que perderlo de vista

divergencia alcista al cierre del viernes, sobreventa neutral


----------



## Rendal (18 May 2016)

Estan formando un lateral con minimos crecientes, la primera resistencia que pondran a prueba esta en 9.975


----------



## Rendal (19 May 2016)

Por ahora mantienen el guion, toque en resistencia, retroceso por si las moscas y a esperar, supongo que habréis observado la formación de un posible triple suelo, en estas condiciones debemos vigilar muy de cerca que se llevan entre manos, si se confirma suelen romper bruscamente, hacia abajo

al cierre la señal que han dejado es alcista


----------



## Rendal (19 May 2016)

9.740 soporte, si llegan puede que monten alguna pirula para los que vayan cortos


----------



## Rendal (19 May 2016)

9.860 - 9.875 si lo sobrepasan, puede que sea algo mas que una pirula

9.915 siguiente parada

9.845 - 9.835 soporte, mientras no crucen siguen alcistas

9.966 - 9.986 resistencia, ahí veremos si van en serio o no


----------



## Rendal (19 May 2016)

9.855 - 9.869 - 9.900 resistencia

9.835 precio cierre

9.805 soporte

9.745 soporte

tendencia alcista al cierre, es posible que busquen 9.925 - 45


----------



## Rendal (20 May 2016)

De momentos han seguido el guion, tendencia alcista ayer, resistencia ultima, 9.900 y ahí se han quedado, tienen la resistencia mas importante 50 puntos mas arriba, esa es la que tiene que decidir todo, la tentación les podrá, lo que al final hagan estos chicos, sirve también para IBEX, S&P, y si me apuráis, hasta para las acciones del Santander, bueno es broma


----------



## Rendal (22 May 2016)

9.930 - 9.975 - 10.075 resistencia

9.909 precio cierre

9.855 - 9.750 soporte

Tendencia neutral - alcista, al cierre
desde el miércoles, tienen la resistencia 9.975 pendiente, es probable que vayan a buscarla, de superarla podrían intentar el 10.020 - 75


----------



## Rendal (23 May 2016)

Primera resistencia haciendo su trabajo (9930) por ahora la micro tendencia es alcista


----------



## Rendal (23 May 2016)

Están obsesionados con la resistencia 9.975, realmente es la clave, si superan confirman lateral, sino, a buscar el triple suelo otra vez en 9.750


----------



## Rendal (23 May 2016)

Completando figura bajista, de confirmarse, puede haber rebote, pero malo para largos


----------



## Rendal (23 May 2016)

Demasiado lento todo, se nos escaparan por la tangente, tienen que bajar de 9.790 para completarla


----------



## Rendal (23 May 2016)

9.848

empiezan a verse divergencias alcistas, increíble


9.870 - 9.975 resistencia

9.839 precio cierre

9.790 - 9.760 soportes

Al cierre la tendencia es neutral - bajista, en realidad seguimos en lateral entre 9.975 y 9.775 lo mas probable es que intenten mantener soportes, de no ser así, el próximo soporte esta en 9.530


----------



## Rendal (24 May 2016)

Si no mantienen el soporte de 9.790, se pone feo para comprar acciones del Santander

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 09:24 ----------

Parece que el soporte a soportado, que harán ir a por los cortos?


----------



## Rendal (24 May 2016)

Limpieza descarada de cortos resistencia en 9.873, veremos

parece algo mas que limpieza de cortos


----------



## Rendal (24 May 2016)

¿Qué estarán tramando? si pasan el 9.975, igual se van otros 50 puntos

Por cierto, que a hecho el Santander, cuando el DAX a rebotando esta mañana en soportes, ha empezado a subir también?


----------



## Rendal (24 May 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 9.848
> 
> empiezan a verse divergencias alcistas, increíble
> 
> ...



El caso es que ayer ya avisaron, habrá que prestar atencion

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 16:30 ----------

10056

en teoría tendría que acabárseles el gas, pero con el impulso que llevan vete a saber, si bajan a 10.000 entrar largos otra vez, que tal?




25/05/16

10.160 - 12.225 resistencia

10.103 precio cierre

9.965 - 9.900 - 9.980 soporte

Al cierre tendencia alcista, entramos en sobrecompra, puede significar subidas importantes


----------



## Rendal (25 May 2016)

10.275 resistencia

10.200 precio cierre

10.136 - 10.015 soporte

Como era de esperar, despues de la apertura, se han movido en un lateral sin tendencia definida, mañana es posible que busquen soportes, al cierre, la tendencia es neutral bajista


----------



## Rendal (26 May 2016)

10.275 - 10.290 resistencia

10.264 precio cierre

10.239 - 10.191 - 10.090 soporte

No han podido superar resistencia que viene de Abril de 2.015, es previsible una correccion

la tendencia al cierre es bajista, valida solo para la apertura


----------



## Rendal (31 May 2016)

10.316 res

10.266 precio cierre

10.244 - 10.156 - 10.068 sop

Divergencia alcista al cierre


----------



## Rendal (4 Jun 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.275 - 10.290 resistencia
> 
> 10.264 precio cierre
> 
> ...





En eso estamos

ayer bajaron, con no se que excusa, pero realmente el motivo es que no pudieron con la resistencia anterior, tras varios intentos, por tanto fueron a buscar soportes, la cosa la han organizado entre 10.375 y 10.000

Lastima no abrir cortos por ahí arriba, de una tacada, 8.000 euros


P.D. Valido también para nuestro querido IBEX

DAX, tenemos un soporte que viene de Septiembre de 2011, actualmente en 9.350 - 9.450, lejos todavía, pero nunca se sabe, de todas formas, la partida final la organizaran entre estos soportes y la resistencia anterior

Lunes

10.201 resistencia

10.108 precio cierre

10.072 - 10.023 - 9.962 soporte

9.832 SOPORTE

Divergencia alcista al cierre


----------



## Rendal (6 Jun 2016)

10.148 precio alcanzado, por ahora

1.200 euros

lo que hacen es todo tan Racional

los chicos del IBEX ¿ lo mismo?


----------



## Rendal (6 Jun 2016)

10.127 precio actual

tienen una soporte en 10.118, si cruzan a la baja, esto tiene mala pinta


08/06/16


10.248 - 10317 resistencia

10.230 precio cierre

10.212 - 10.137 soporte

Divergencia alcista al cierre


----------



## Rendal (12 Jun 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 9.848
> 
> empiezan a verse divergencias alcistas, increíble
> 
> ...



10/06/16


9.795 precio cierre

Esto sigue siendo valido hoy, quizás este soporte lo estiren hasta 9.350, estos días hay que andarse con pies de plomo, se están abriendo muchos cortos y cualquier encuesta que salga contraria al Brexit, puede ser la excusa perfecta para saltar stops y no debemos olvidar que la resistencia esta en la zona de 10.030 - 10.170

Lo mismo para el IBEX

14/06/16

Quieren empezar el día cargándose los que vayan cortos, después veremos

9.531 alcanzado soporte, ahora tienen que decidir

9.600 ya se los han cargado

9.655 resistencia, igual la buscan

H-C-H invertido, veremos como se las gastan

ahora que todos van cortos, mañana nos meterán una buena


15/06/16


9.650 precio actual

detenidos en resistencia 9.655

Confirmado H-C-H invertido y de paso no han dejado vivo un solo corto, continuamos en el casino...

9.655 otra vez los a detenido

9.600 de nuevo, esto no pinta bien para largos

9.562 pues no pinta bien, no


16/06/16


9.453 pero que nada bien

9.175 soporte, como el soporte no soporte......


17/06/16


9.915 R

9.694 precio al cierre

Tendencia al cierre, alcista

Sobrecompra al cierre, alcista

9.688 - 9.641 - 9.623 - 9.580 - 9.527 S

Aparentemente, toca subida, pero el soporte 9.527 hay que vigilarlo

9.930 de momento, detenidos en resistencia

lastima no abrir largos el viernes, de una tacada mas de 200 puntos


----------



## Rendal (19 Jun 2016)

La semana que viene toca Brexit, lo aconsejable es: VACACIONES

pero vamos a especular que puede pasar, si os fijais lo han dejado justo en mitad de cualquier posible recorrido, lo han bajado 700 puntos desde maximos (10.400) y se reservan otros tantos de bajada (8.900)

por tanto y solo para valientes, nos dejan dos puntos de entrada, que son las zonas de maximos y minimos comentadas

ah! y el Brexit les importa un pito


----------



## Rendal (23 Jun 2016)

Este guion lo tienen escrito de días, por si alguien abre cortos, tener en cuenta que la resistencia a quedado indemne, seguramente la tantearan otra vez y nos falta la traca final con el resultado del referéndum, seguramente otro hueco en la apertura del viernes


----------



## Rendal (24 Jun 2016)

Menuda traca 1.000 no se cuantos puntos

ahora lo tienen donde toca, es decir el punto de partida (9.600 - 9.800)

lo suben rozando soportes toda la mañana, veremos

aparte algo mas de paripé, estamos dentro del canal bajista, en ningún momento superaron resistencias


----------



## Rendal (24 Jun 2016)

9.465 

Se ve divergencia alcista al cierre, un dia normal serian subida el lunes, pero con el hueco de esta mañana hay que tomarlo con pinzas

tienen resistencia en 9.483 si la superan igual tenemos hueco de apertura el lunes

segunda resistencia 9.523

el trabajo sucio lo harán el domingo por la noche, como siempre

9.513

50 puntitos para acabar el día, no esta mal


----------



## Rendal (25 Jun 2016)

La entrada de ayer por la tarde, de haberse efectuado con Cfds y un capital de 1.000 euros, repito de 1.000 euros, hubiera reportado un beneficio de 250 euros, a 5 euros por punto

¿Cuando abriréis la mente?, dejareis la operativa tradicional y entrareis en el siglo XXI, donde existe Internet y una cosa que se llama ventas a corto y apalancamiento

Al cierre, efectuaron un movimiento, que puede marca el inicio de la sesión del lunes, las resistencias en 9.483 y después en 9.523, las superaron con decisión, llegando a 9.543, a continuación debido al cierre de largos, bajaron bruscamente, casualmente hasta la primera resistencia, el lunes o incluso el domingo por la noche, debemos estar atentos al cruce de estas tres resistencias 

P.D.

Estas referencias solo son validas los primeros minutos de la sesión del lunes


----------



## Tubi (26 Jun 2016)

Toda la razon Rendal, los nuncabajistas no saben lo que hacen, yo no opero en el dax pero me gustan tus análisis, yo el jueves entre corto en brent jijiji y conozco un par que se pusieron cortitos en ibex, una operación que te aregla el año.


----------



## Rendal (26 Jun 2016)

Así es, Tubi

Ver al personal que se empecina una vez y otra vez y otra vez, en algo que no tiene sentido, te dices pero es que no se dan cuenta?

El mercado, da oportunidades de entrar largos o cortos, continuamente, no entiendo ese empecinamiento en comprar siempre y además en acciones que te las manipulan como les da la gana

El DAX, para scalping, es el mas adecuado, para operativa mas tranquila, el IBEX, sabes que al final, lo replicara


----------



## Rendal (28 Jun 2016)

Tenemos una zona neutra en 9.600 - 9.800, por tanto la primera resistencia a considerar esta en 9.600

para mañana soportes en 9.450-65 y 9.400-20

esto es valido solo al inicio de la sesión


[17:44] y tan neutra, en todo el día no han podido con resistencia (9.600) ahora entran en sobrecompra, si el precio no baja de 9.573, harán el trabajito de superar resistencias

[22:12] 9.617 precio al cierre, respetaron el 9.573, pero no superaron resistencia 9.600 mañana todo depende del soporte 9.597-80

valido para apertura solamente

30/06/16

[12:42] hoy, al cruzar el soporte 9.597, habréis sacado un pastón, 2.000 euros

[18;48] se mantiene la sobrecompra, nada bueno para cortos, pero han llegado a máximo de la zona (9.784), la tendencia si no baja el precio, se mantiene alcista, -ajustare al cierre-

[23:00] se mantiene sobrecompra, pero en resistencias, tendencia a muy corto plazo, bajista


----------



## Rendal (30 Jun 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> La semana que viene toca Brexit, lo aconsejable es: VACACIONES
> 
> pero vamos a especular que puede pasar, si os fijais lo han dejado justo en mitad de cualquier posible recorrido, lo han bajado 700 puntos desde maximos (10.400) y se reservan otros tantos de bajada (8.900)
> 
> ...





Volvemos al punto muerto ¿y ahora que?

estos días se nota el ambiente algo tenso, no tengáis dudas, lo subirán hasta donde les interese y lo bajaran cuando les convenga, así que tranquilos que en los dos casos no nos enteraremos

y recordad que el Brexit, o los Brexits, les importan un pito


----------



## Rendal (1 Jul 2016)

Lateral 9.600 - 9.800, completado guión

9.795 máximo sesión, ¿casualmente?

Los tienen por corbata, si superan máximos canal, hasta 9.900-30 tienen recorrido

Por abajo, 9.690-9.710, deshojaran la margarita

Suerte y al toro


----------



## Rendal (4 Jul 2016)

Dia de manual, intento de ruptura máximos, se dan cuenta del peso de la corbata y buscan el apoyo en el soporte de la margarita, ahora están contando hojas, veremos si si o si no


----------



## tencas (5 Jul 2016)

Hola Rendal. Veo que sigues al pié del cañon con tus buenas predicciones. Estoy estos días buscando páginas de señales y estoy metido con esto:







¿Alguna opinión?

Gracias


----------



## Rendal (7 Jul 2016)

Creo que es buena idea, copiar a otro y por lo menos aprender

Supongo que te abras dado cuenta de algo que no cuadra, con 170.000 euros, nadie entra con 5 CFDs, eso quiere decir que esta promediando, si tu capital es limitado te saltaran los stops

y otra cosa, cada entrada te cobraran dos o tres puntos, que comparándolo con futuros son 50 o 75 euros por contrato mas un mínimo de 75 que ya te cobran


----------



## Rendal (8 Jul 2016)

Esto de hoy no es casualidad lo tienen organizado desde el Brexit, formaron doble suelo y luego mínimos crecientes perfectos, con resistencia en 9.700 si superan y alcanzan máximos en 9.800 es posible que formen un doble techo o superando máximos S&P se decidan por los 9.900 el soporte de este canal lo tendrían en 9.400


----------



## Rendal (11 Jul 2016)

Rozando doble techo, seguramente lo intentaran, por esa zona (9.770-9.830) debemos andar con pies de plomo seria demasiado fácil buscar el 9.900 de una tirada


----------



## Rendal (11 Jul 2016)

Ese doble techo me da mala espina, hoy tenían que haberlo superado, voy a reducir largos y quedarme al mínimo por si suena la flauta y siguen subiendo, no se, al cierre de hoy, a ver por donde salen


----------



## Rendal (12 Jul 2016)

Hay que reconocer que son unos artistas, si superan 9.885 son capaces de llegar al 10.200

Aunque no se porque les hará sudar

abrir cortos en ese precio y mas contra tendencia, seria un poco temerario verdad?

Bueno el juego para hoy creo que esta claro, los mas decididos abrir cortos y en cuanto supere 9.985 abrir largos


----------



## Rendal (12 Jul 2016)

Ya me parecía que esa resistencia, no la chuleaban tan fácilmente

13/07/16

La referencia 9.985 sigue igual para hoy, por encima alcistas, por debajo, bajistas

[9:26] les esta fastidiando la subida nuestra resistencia

[11:59] pendientes de 9.985, si sobrepasan próxima resistencia 10.200

[21:52] para mañana miércoles, mientras se mantengan por encima de 9.916-25 están alcistas, si no superan 9.985 están bajistas


----------



## Rendal (17 Jul 2016)

Lo que sucederá el lunes esta mas claro que el agua, pero ante la amable invitación del moderador, estaré calladito a la espera de acontecimientos


----------



## Tubi (19 Jul 2016)

Rendal, estamos allí que no puede con los 9985, le falta fuerza !!! Dale un empujón, jejeje


----------



## Rendal (19 Jul 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Rendal, estamos allí que no puede con los 9985, le falta fuerza !!! Dale un empujón, jejeje



La verdad me he divertido bastante, para quemar adrenalina esto va de puta madre, pero...jeje


----------



## Rendal (20 Jul 2016)

tubi, estaba repasando el comentario tuyo y a la chita callando el que abrió largos en nuestro querido 9.985 se abra embolsado 3.000 euros?

y otra cosa, si los del Ibex, están calladitos, pues podríais subir alguna cosa aquí, alguien operara con el DAX

Solo se equivoca el que habla, no tengáis tanto miedo


----------



## Tubi (20 Jul 2016)

Jijiji Rendal, sigo dentro, pero opero con cfd más pequeñitos, no me atrevo con los contratos grandes

---------- Post added 20-jul-2016 at 13:27 ----------

Salí ayer por la tarde y he vuelto a entrar hoy sobre 10000, creo que veremos los 2200 del sp500 y luego ya veremos


----------



## Tubi (20 Jul 2016)

A 10140 me he salido, dia redondo


----------



## Rendal (20 Jul 2016)

Has hecho muy bien, porque no hay nada claro arriba, están en resistencias tienen un colchón de quizás 100 puntos, pero superar lo sudaran
ahora incluso están haciendo amagos de cortos igual cierran por debajo de 10.100
en cfds, he empezado a promediar en cortos, por si las moscas


----------



## Tubi (21 Jul 2016)

Gracias, hoy habla Súper Mario habrá que vigilar los stops


----------



## Rendal (21 Jul 2016)

Pues yo creo que el precio ni lo moverán, hay algo de mieditis, quizás miren por arriba a ver como anda la peña y tanteen máximos pero no se...
en estos casos el stop lo quito


----------



## Rendal (21 Jul 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Has hecho muy bien, porque no hay nada claro arriba, están en resistencias tienen un colchón de quizás 100 puntos, pero superar lo sudaran
> ahora incluso están haciendo amagos de cortos igual cierran por debajo de 10.100
> en cfds, he empezado a promediar en cortos, por si las moscas



Para promediar hice lo siguiente:
1 corto en 10.110
2 cortos en 10.150
cierre de los tres en 10.090

total:20+60+60= 140 puntos

podéis hacer donativos por paypal


----------



## Tubi (21 Jul 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Para promediar hice lo siguiente:
> 1 corto en 10.110
> 2 cortos en 10.150
> cierre de los tres en 10.090
> ...



Jijiji estàs echo un hacha. !!! Yo hoy me he puesto corto en ibex a 8600


----------



## Rendal (21 Jul 2016)

Estos laterales desquician, te lo tienes que tomar con humor

Miraba el Ibex, pues también les has dado bien

empiezan a enseñar la patita saben que hay muchos cortos y eso no lo pueden tolerar


----------



## Tubi (29 Jul 2016)

Pruebo un largo intradia a 10315 haber como va


----------



## Tubi (30 Jul 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Pruebo un largo intradia a 10315 haber como va



20 puntillos a la saca


----------



## Rendal (1 Ago 2016)

Tampoco lo haces mal, Tubi

El Down va corrigiendo todos los días, pero poco, que no se asuste el personal y el Dax a lo suyo, el viernes daba señal de cortos, pero hoy lo han resuelto bien

y mañana ¿que?, eso me gustaría saber a mi, el Dax hoy daba señal también de cortos al cierre. Pero con este cachondeo, vete a saber 

¿Como lo ves?


----------



## Tubi (1 Ago 2016)

Ni idea Rendal, me gustaria que mañana hicieran al revés de hoy, empezar con gap a la baja y para arriba. Pero ni idea

---------- Post added 01-ago-2016 at 22:55 ----------

Algún crack que sigo ve los 2200 del sp este mes de agosto


----------



## Rendal (1 Ago 2016)

Todos los índices americanos técnicamente están alcistas, el S&P, mas si cabe y mas arriba de los 2.200, pero a mi me gusta mas el DJ, me parece mas fiable, este ultimo, para seguir subiendo, necesita un doble techo, en ese caso se terminaría demasiado pronto la partida y para un triple techo necesitan bajar un poco mas

Muy complicado

DAX

10.349 R
10.329 R
10.287 precio al cierre
10.200 S
10.150 S

Al cierre, la tendencia es neutral-bajista


----------



## Rendal (2 Ago 2016)

Parece que si, las resistencias lo han parado en seco y la tendencia se a confirmado, ahora a esperar que pasa en soportes a este paso vamos a los 100 puntos


----------



## Rendal (2 Ago 2016)

Como estaban en tendencia neutral bajista, si a alguien se le ocurrió abrir cortos en 10.329 hasta 10.164, que están ahora, menudo bote, 4.000 euros


----------



## Rendal (2 Ago 2016)

que digo¡¡ si a llegado a 10.122 eso son 5.000 euros

fíjate si alguien con un capital de 1.500 euros y en cfds, se le ocurre hacer esta jugada, hoy habría ganado un 300%, claro que no deja de ser una carambola, ¿o no?


----------



## Tubi (3 Ago 2016)

Hoy he entrada largo a 10110, espero vuelta a los 10500


----------



## Tubi (3 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Hoy he entrada largo a 10110, espero vuelta a los 10500



Venga !!! Parece que empieza a despertar


----------



## Rendal (3 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Venga !!! Parece que empieza a despertar



Pues no te creas...

hay una divergencia alcista del copon

de todas formas llevaras mas de 1.000 euros, tampoco lo pensaría mucho


----------



## Tubi (3 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Pues no te creas...
> 
> hay una divergencia alcista del copon
> 
> de todas formas llevaras mas de 1.000 euros, tampoco lo pensaría mucho



Jijiji voy con cfd no me atrevo con futuros de este bicho, de momento parece que la M200 en diario a aguantado el precio, yo hoy cierro si o si, espero los 10200 para hoy.


----------



## Tubi (3 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Hoy he entrada largo a 10110, espero vuelta a los 10500



Fuera a 10200, 90 puntillos a la saca !!!


----------



## Tubi (4 Ago 2016)

Otra vez largos en dax a 10190


----------



## Tubi (4 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Otra vez largos en dax a 10190



Me quedo abierto para mañana


----------



## Tubi (5 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Otra vez largos en dax a 10190



Fuera 10335 el ultimo euro que lo gane otro


----------



## Rendal (5 Ago 2016)

Lo estaba pensando, ¿abra aguantado?

jugando así, no se que haces con cfds

el lunes que crees, subirán algo, digamos cerca de 10.400 para limpiar a los que queden cortos y luego 200 puntos abajo?


----------



## Tubi (5 Ago 2016)

Creo que si, gap al alza sobre 10400 y posible bajada a 10300 y después a máximos, yo si puedo me pondré corto sobre 10400, el eurostox también está en una resistencia importante


----------



## Rendal (6 Ago 2016)

Esto son coincidencias entre Tubi y yo, no quiere decir que el lunes nos pongamos cortos o nos imitéis

Llevo en cfds comprado desde el 3 de agosto, en 10.147 con stop movil en 10.255, precio actual 10.374, cuando cierre ya lo diré

por otro lado pienso en cortos sobre 10.427 con stop en 10.461

y no dejan de ser opiniones, puede que suceda así, o todo lo contrario

Al cierre del viernes la tendencia quedo alcista


----------



## Tubi (6 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Esto son coincidencias entre Tubi y yo, no quiere decir que el lunes nos pongamos cortos o nos imitéis
> 
> Llevo en cfds comprado desde el 3 de agosto, en 10.147 con stop movil en 10.255, precio actual 10.374, cuando cierre ya lo diré
> 
> ...



Toda la razón rendal, yo solo voy escribiendo mi operativa, pq me sirve para coger disciplina en mi operativa, todo el mundo es mayorcito para tomar sus propias decisiones. 
Gracias por tu seguimiento, yo antes operaba más en ibex y me estoy pasando al dax gracias a ti, creo que tiene sus ventajas. Aunque para cortos da más juego el ibex, ya que suele bajar más que el dax, el spread dax\ibex hace tiempo que favorece al aleman


----------



## Rendal (8 Ago 2016)

Ya he terminado por hoy, 20 puntos

mantengo los largos

stop dinámico 10.265

subo stop a 10.295

subo stop a 10.315


----------



## Tubi (8 Ago 2016)

Corto 10450


----------



## Rendal (8 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Corto 10450



esto esta verde limón yo aprovecharía estos recortes de 10 puntos que hacen y esperaría a verlas venir, puede que busquen 10.530


----------



## Tubi (8 Ago 2016)

Gracias, estoy con el Negrete apretado

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 10:26 ----------




Tubi dijo:


> Corto 10450



Stop en la entrada

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 10:37 ----------




Tubi dijo:


> Gracias, estoy con el Negrete apretado
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 10:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Me hecharon !!!


----------



## Rendal (8 Ago 2016)

Tienen un soporte que viene del día 5 de agosto, ahora esta en 10.435-40

solo si bajan de ahí, veo cortos, lo mas probable, si lo tocan es que reboten, sobre beneficios se puede arriesgar


----------



## Tubi (8 Ago 2016)

Estoy corto en ibex a 8610 con stop en la entrada si no me barren, jiji los mantengo hasta los 2170 del sp500


----------



## Tubi (8 Ago 2016)

Bueno, parece que el sp500 tiene un poquillo de ganas de bajar, me he quedado con el corto abierto para mañana, haber que hacen.


----------



## Rendal (8 Ago 2016)

Esta mañana han formado doble techo, esas figuras si el mercado tiene fuerza las superan fácilmente, de lo contrario tienen que bajar a tomar carrerilla

10.424 y 10.406 tienen soporte


----------



## Rendal (9 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Ya he terminado por hoy, 20 puntos
> 
> mantengo los largos
> 
> ...



subo stop a 10.360

subo stop a 10.400


----------



## Rendal (9 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Esta mañana han formado doble techo, esas figuras si el mercado tiene fuerza las superan fácilmente, de lo contrario tienen que bajar a tomar carrerilla
> 
> 10.424 y 10.406 tienen soporte



Mínimo de la sesión 10.406, por ahora

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 10:18 ----------




Rendal dijo:


> Esto son coincidencias entre Tubi y yo, no quiere decir que el lunes nos pongamos cortos o nos imitéis
> 
> Llevo en cfds comprado desde el 3 de agosto, en 10.147 con stop movil en 10.255, precio actual 10.374, cuando cierre ya lo diré
> 
> ...



10.477 cierro posición, seguramente subirán mas pero...

son 330 puntos


----------



## Tubi (9 Ago 2016)

Bien hecho Rendal !!! 330 puntos a la saca !!!


----------



## Tubi (9 Ago 2016)

Menudo subidón en el Dax, creo que ha llegado el momento de pensar en cortos


----------



## Rendal (9 Ago 2016)

Fíjate bien en el grafico, cortos solo toca cuando pase de negro a rojo, esta mañana he cerrado porque tenia que salir, pero fíjate la pifia, mas de 200 puntos


----------



## Tubi (9 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Fíjate bien en el grafico, cortos solo toca cuando pase de negro a rojo, esta mañana he cerrado porque tenia que salir, pero fíjate la pifia, mas de 200 puntos



Aquí lo que se trata es robarle puntos a estos artistas, yo siempre pienso que competimos contra los mejores del mundo, siempre que sacamos algo es perfecto

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 19:54 ----------

Mira que indicador más chulo !! Una pregunta Rendal, los gráficos que utilizas son con escala lineal o logarítmica ?


----------



## Rendal (9 Ago 2016)

Ya, si seguramente mañana se podrá meter algún corto, pero cuando he visto que después de aguantar una semana te das la vuelta y te meten 200 puntos, te da un subidón

de todas formas, con los cortos se debe andar con cuidado

el grafico es un indicador casero, un ataque de cabreo, vaya


----------



## Rendal (19 Ago 2016)

¿Que nos meterán 200 puntos arriba, para el lunes?


----------



## Tubi (19 Ago 2016)

Creo que nos subirán hasta 10650 Masó menos y luego bajada de 200 puntillos para volver a maximos


----------



## Rendal (21 Ago 2016)

Bromas aparte, el DAX esta en empate, por un lado esta bajista, pero por otro, esta en soportes, por eso el viernes la cosa no fue a mayores

Para el lunes debemos vigilar el área 10.545-55

Lo preocupante son lo índices americanos, que si, pero que no,
Como sea el no, se pueden ir 150 puntos abajo (Dow)

Esto puede suceder o todo lo contrario


----------



## Rendal (22 Ago 2016)

Han cruzado esto: "Para el lunes debemos vigilar el área 10.545-55"

Y le han metido 100 puntos, estos chicos...


----------



## Tubi (22 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Creo que nos subirán hasta 10650 Masó menos y luego bajada de 200 puntillos para volver a maximos



Jijiji dia redondo hoy, me he puesto cortito casi a máximos 10650, he dejado al orden de venta 10430 y me he puesto larguito ahí mismo. Día redondo


----------



## Tubi (22 Ago 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Jijiji dia redondo hoy, me he puesto cortito casi a máximos 10650, he dejado al orden de venta 10430 y me he puesto larguito ahí mismo. Día redondo



Fuera del largo a 10525, ya he hecho el dia


----------



## Rendal (22 Ago 2016)

El día no, la semana, ¿1.000 euros?

Esto que los americanos no han corregido, me desorienta, sigo esperando algo mas 

Mañana la misma zona de hoy para abrir posiciones 10.537

Como lo ves?

Si alguno lee esto y quiere meter baza, no os cortéis, bienvenido


----------



## Tubi (23 Ago 2016)

900€ del ala, jiji Mas los cortitos al West Texas a 48,80 que me los estoy a punto de soltar sobre 46,50 tengo el mes hecho

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 07:10 ----------

Creo que hará lo que dices, puede ser que volvamos a ver los 10650


----------



## Rendal (23 Ago 2016)

10.537 hasta 10.567

30 puntitos, eh tubi?

has pillado?

les noto nerviosetes, algo malo traman

en twitter, están todos muy calladitos, al parecer están de vacaciones

twitter #fdax


----------



## Tubi (23 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.537 hasta 10.567
> 
> 30 puntitos, eh tubi?
> 
> ...



De momento quietecito, no me fío jijiji

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 10:15 ----------

Probamos corto 10580


----------



## Rendal (23 Ago 2016)

"900€ del ala, jiji Mas los cortitos al West Texas a 48,80 que me los estoy a punto de soltar sobre 46,50 tengo el mes hecho "

Lo que no entiendo es que con las entradas que das porque vas a 5 euros

Acertando así, esos 1.000 euros, serian 5.000

Y garantías no necesitas mucho, con 3 o 4.000 euros el bróker te dejaría, o menos


----------



## Tubi (23 Ago 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> "900€ del ala, jiji Mas los cortitos al West Texas a 48,80 que me los estoy a punto de soltar sobre 46,50 tengo el mes hecho "
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que con las entradas que das porque vas a 5 euros
> 
> ...



Ya pero así duermo mejor por las noches jijiji


----------



## Rendal (23 Ago 2016)

Jeje, es un punto de vista


----------



## Tubi (23 Ago 2016)

En 2010 iba con grandotes del ibex y Dax, casi me arruino. Ya me recuperé, ahora voy más tranquilito

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 11:33 ----------

Ha rebotado en la media, no me gusta, fuera


----------



## Rendal (23 Ago 2016)

En esas entradas de entonces, cuantos puntos buscabas cada vez


----------



## tencas (2 Sep 2016)

Hola Rendal,

No he podido reprimirme para enseñarte una cosa. Hace tiempo que me comentaste los de ayondo, pero estos me han dejado alucinado del curso que hacen... fíjate en las entradas de esta mañana y las horas a las que lo han dicho. Alucino. Yo iba largo est amañana a las 10 y en cuanto han dicho lo del 580, zas, he cortado, me he puesto corto y tela.







SocialVega - Curso Práctico de Bolsa

¿Que te parecen? Lo tienen gratis por ahora y veo que solo cobrarán cuando haya entradas buenas, pero que vamos, si es así como trabajan, con 1 entrada buena te pagas toda la semana.

Y por cierto, todo hacía apuntar que se iban a 480 esta mañana, pero ahora se han puesto con esa petardada de subida... ¿a qué se debe? ¿Entiendes algo?

Saludos!


----------



## Rendal (2 Sep 2016)

Tencas, me tienes que decir en privado los años que tienes


----------



## Tubi (2 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> En esas entradas de entonces, cuantos puntos buscabas cada vez



Perdona Rendal, no vi tú mensaje. Buscaba pocos puntos 20/30

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 18:34 ----------

Hoy me han dado bien, he palmado una pasta, me pensaba que se iba para abajo y me han cogido con el pie cambiado. Pero se aprende más de los herrores que de los aciertos.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 18:35 ----------

Sigo creyendo que veremos los 10300 antes de máximos


----------



## Rendal (2 Sep 2016)

La verdad que el día ha sido complicado, yo también creía que se iban, técnicamente tocaba bajar, pero lo veo algo así como una patada al balón y que siga el partido, a estas horas el Dax esta a punto de dar señal de cortos, no se han atrevido con el 10.700


----------



## Rendal (2 Sep 2016)

Tencas, pon el enlace completo que no encuentro nada


----------



## tencas (2 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Tencas, pon el enlace completo que no encuentro nada



SocialVega - Curso Práctico de Bolsa


----------



## Rendal (3 Sep 2016)

Me parece caro

Aunque ayer la bajada la clavo


----------



## tencas (5 Sep 2016)

Claro, pero ahí está... si clavan la señal, a mi me parece un precio rezonable. El viernes se fueron solo de medio punto en la Resistencia y esta mañana, cuando nadie decia aún nada, ellos la han vuelto a clavar (creo que 4 puntos solo de dif.). A mi el estilo que usan me gusta.


----------



## Rendal (7 Sep 2016)

El Dax a marcado máximo "casualmente" en 10.750,00

¿Qué se llevan entre manos?


----------



## Rendal (9 Sep 2016)

10.500

Ya sabemos que se llevan entre manos, la duda es si han terminado


----------



## Tubi (9 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.500
> 
> Ya sabemos que se llevan entre manos, la duda es si han terminado



Menudos artistas estan echos jijiji


----------



## Tubi (10 Sep 2016)

Bueno, creo que el lunes será buen momento para probar unos larguillos en la apertura, viendo los comentarios de varios foros, todo el mundo está corto...


----------



## Rendal (10 Sep 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el lunes será buen momento para probar unos larguillos en la apertura, viendo los comentarios de varios foros, todo el mundo está corto...



Coincido con lo que dices, pero lo que no veo es donde se darán la vuelta, el viernes bajaron por los índices americanos que a ellos no se les vio con mucho pánico, el lunes a las 9 deberían estar sobre 10.500 si es así ya tenemos un soporte, si no lo alcanzan, malo


----------



## Tubi (11 Sep 2016)

Segun Aker de tradingwithtraders que es un crack al Dax Aún le quedaría un tramito de corrección .


----------



## Rendal (11 Sep 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Segun Aker de tradingwithtraders que es un crack al Dax Aún le quedaría un tramito de corrección .



El consenso es que buscaran el 10.180

Las bajadas como la del viernes, siempre me dan mala espina, como vean que se abren muchos cortos, se dan la vuelta y lo meten al 10.680 y otra vez a contar cuantos se han llevado por delante

Mi operativa para el lunes es la de antes, si veo que suben de 10.500 largos, de lo contrario, cortos

Valido solo para scalping, no para acciones

---------- Post added 11-sep-2016 at 20:02 ----------




tencas dijo:


> SocialVega - Curso Práctico de Bolsa



Tencas, eres un tío muy listo


----------



## tencas (12 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Tencas, eres un tío muy listo



¿Porque dices eso, no te estarás riendo de mi?


----------



## Tubi (12 Sep 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el lunes será buen momento para probar unos larguillos en la apertura, viendo los comentarios de varios foros, todo el mundo está corto...



Bueno me quedan unos 20 puntitos y me salgo, le ha costado pero ya he hecho el día.


----------



## Rendal (12 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Coincido con lo que dices, pero lo que no veo es donde se darán la vuelta, el viernes bajaron por los índices americanos que a ellos no se les vio con mucho pánico, el lunes a las 9 deberían estar sobre 10.500 si es así ya tenemos un soporte, si no lo alcanzan, malo



Jajaja, ha sido a la 9 de la noche, pero ha sido, estas bajadas controladas siempre me dan mala espina, ahora vuelta a empezar, pasa como en el brexit, ahora a la caza del pardillo, es decir nosotros, jajaja

---------- Post added 12-sep-2016 at 23:28 ----------




tencas dijo:


> ¿Porque dices eso, no te estarás riendo de mi?



No hombre, como me voy a reír, no lo tomes como algo personal

Lo que esta claro que perder, no vas a perder


----------



## tencas (16 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> No hombre, como me voy a reír, no lo tomes como algo personal
> 
> Lo que esta claro que perder, no vas a perder



Tranquilo Rendal, no me lo tomo así. Pero como soy nuevo en esto (bueno, soy 6 meses nuevo) todo me parecía primero extraño, luego imposible y después de todo este tiempo, increíble.

Decías que está claro que no voy a perder conlos de la página de socialvega, y mira hoy... lo han clavado y en la segunda bajada desde 380 he hecho 30 de los 50 puntos que han comentado.

Lo dicho. Increíble y recomendable.


----------



## Rendal (16 Sep 2016)

Jejeje

Me parece que en algún foro se han cepillado todos los largos, mira que ponerse largos un día como hoy

Tencas, entiendo que estés contento, pero podrías abrirte un hilo y hasta titularlo algo así como: "Yo no soy tonto"

Dicho con todo el buen sentido


----------



## tencas (20 Sep 2016)

Rendal, tu ríete pero hoy me he sacado 1.000 euros y hasta ahora no los veía ni en pintura. Capital en 2.000 euros gracias a la página 

Jeje, es que me da la risa floja jejeje, ya voy por los 1.700


----------



## Tubi (23 Sep 2016)

Probamos un corto en Dax


----------



## Tubi (23 Sep 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Probamos un corto en Dax



Fuera !! + 50 puntos de 10650 a 10600 a costado pero al la paciencia tiene su recompensa, puede ser que el lunes baje más pero de momento a la saca


----------



## Tubi (26 Sep 2016)

Empezamos a buscar compras en Dax


----------



## Rendal (26 Sep 2016)

Eres un artista, pero no te parece que mejor esperar a soportes mas solidos?

Sigues a 1 euro el punto o lo has subido algo?


----------



## Tubi (26 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Eres un artista, pero no te parece que mejor esperar a soportes mas solidos?
> 
> Sigues a 1 euro el punto o lo has subido algo?



Es solo para pasar el rato y sacarle unos puntillos, ahora estoy trasteando un sistema nuevo, de momento pinta bien, si me sale un buen ratio Subiré a 5€ punto


----------



## Rendal (26 Sep 2016)

10.372 Ahora si los veo para abrir largos, les queda algo hasta soportes, pero a 1 euro no tienes problemas stop 10.270


----------



## Tubi (26 Sep 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> 10.372 Ahora si los veo para abrir largos, les queda algo hasta soportes, pero a 1 euro no tienes problemas stop 10.270



No he hecho nada, no lo veo claro. Hoy me he dedicado al west texas, hago un compra de volatilidad que de momento me está saliendo muy bien


----------



## tencas (27 Sep 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> No he hecho nada, no lo veo claro. Hoy me he dedicado al west texas, hago un compra de volatilidad que de momento me está saliendo muy bien



Bien Tubi... el no verlo claro, te ha salvado. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Tubi (27 Sep 2016)

tencas dijo:


> Bien Tubi... el no verlo claro, te ha salvado. Enhorabuena.



Si, a veces ganas más sin hacer nada, jijiji


----------



## Rendal (2 Oct 2016)

Ping, jeje

Parece que los índices americanos se van a disparar al alza, eso que significara que el oro tendrá una bajada brusca?

Y el Ibex, por no ser menos, subidón del copón?

Y el Dax?, este me preocupa, me estoy planeando abrir cortos ahora en cfds, pero un mogollón de contratos, no se...


----------



## Tubi (2 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Ping, jeje
> 
> Parece que los índices americanos se van a disparar al alza, eso que significara que el oro tendrá una bajada brusca?
> 
> ...



Jiji yo estoy largo en oro, y me quedé corto en Dax a última hora del viernes, ha ver como va, me preocupa de Deutsche Bank. Hay un hilo astrológico en el foro que este octubre puede quebrar todo jeje.


----------



## Rendal (2 Oct 2016)

Por ahí, dicen que el Dax abrirá al alza por encima de máximos del viernes


----------



## Tubi (3 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Por ahí, dicen que el Dax abrirá al alza por encima de máximos del viernes



: :

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 07:36 ----------

De momento los futuros miricanos están por debajo de los máximos del viernes


----------



## Rendal (3 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> : :
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 07:36 ----------
> 
> De momento los futuros miricanos están por debajo de los máximos del viernes



El mogollon de contratos por ahora va bien ya supero 10 puntitos, que crees aguanto o cierro


----------



## Tubi (3 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> El mogollon de contratos por ahora va bien ya supero 10 puntitos, que crees aguanto o cierro



Bien hecho Rendal, sabía que hoy era fiesta en Alemania, pero me pensaba que los futuros estarían abiertos, mi bróker no me deja operar hoy, ho sea que espero que haya batacazo, jiji.
Mientras no supere la MM200 en 4H creo que son cortos


----------



## Rendal (3 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Bien hecho Rendal, sabía que hoy era fiesta en Alemania, pero me pensaba que los futuros estarían abiertos, mi bróker no me deja operar hoy, ho sea que espero que haya batacazo, jiji.
> Mientras no supere la MM200 en 4H creo que son cortos



Aun estoy en duda, cierro o no cierro?


----------



## Tubi (3 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Aun estoy en duda, cierro o no cierro?



Te veo bien Rendal !!! Puedes cojer un parcial, aunque no entiendo como puedes operar y yo no. Creo que aún queda caída a los yanquis, veo el sp sobre 2135 de aquí al viernes


----------



## Rendal (4 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Jiji yo estoy largo en oro, y me quedé corto en Dax a última hora del viernes, ha ver como va, me preocupa de Deutsche Bank. Hay un hilo astrológico en el foro que este octubre puede quebrar todo jeje.



Que tal el oro, sálvaste los trastos?


----------



## Tubi (4 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Que tal el oro, sálvaste los trastos?



Ostras si, peazo viaje, lo viste bien. Tenia el stop pegadito.


----------



## Rendal (4 Oct 2016)

Pura carambola

Que te parece el Dax, ese retroceso tan fuerte desde máximos, da mala espina, no?

Y los americanos?, están a 50 puntos de dar un disgusto a los largos, que seguramente no los dejaran llegar mas abajo, pero nunca se sabe


----------



## Tubi (4 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Pura carambola
> 
> Que te parece el Dax, ese retroceso tan fuerte desde máximos, da mala espina, no?
> 
> Y los americanos?, están a 50 puntos de dar un disgusto a los largos, que seguramente no los dejaran llegar mas abajo, pero nunca se sabe



Parece que el séptimo de caballería a ceñido al rescate, al menos de momento.
Pero sigo pensando en bajadas, creo que el dato del viernes puede ser el detonante


----------



## Rendal (5 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Parece que el séptimo de caballería a ceñido al rescate, al menos de momento.
> Pero sigo pensando en bajadas, creo que el dato del viernes puede ser el detonante



Jeje, cuando se les escapaba la cosa, le metieron 100 puntos arriba, parece que tienen claro el suelo, falta ver si va en serio o no


----------



## Tubi (5 Oct 2016)

Corto dax 10560


----------



## Hinel (5 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Corto dax 10560



Venga, yo se lo compro... y 4 más. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## Tubi (5 Oct 2016)

Hinel dijo:


> Venga, yo se lo compro... y 4 más. A ver qué pasa.



De momento vas tú mejor que yo, bien visto !!!


----------



## Tubi (7 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Corto dax 10560



Bueno, me he salido a 10460 y ha disfrutar del finde, creo que nos queda por ver el 10375


----------



## Tubi (13 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Bueno, me he salido a 10460 y ha disfrutar del finde, creo que nos queda por ver el 10375



Hoy emos testeado la zona del 10375 me he quitado los cortos y me he puesto larguito


----------



## Tubi (14 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Hoy emos testeado la zona del 10375 me he quitado los cortos y me he puesto larguito



Ponemos profit


----------



## Rendal (16 Oct 2016)

Esto parece que rojea, que te parece esta táctica, abrir cortos esta noche, mañana si lo suben algo, aumentar los cortos y dejarlo ahí hasta que..

Un poco arriesgado, verdad?


----------



## Tubi (16 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Esto parece que rojea, que te parece esta táctica, abrir cortos esta noche, mañana si lo suben algo, aumentar los cortos y dejarlo ahí hasta que..
> 
> Un poco arriesgado, verdad?



Pues puede que sea buena táctica, creo que esta semana puede haber un mini crack bursátil.


----------



## Rendal (16 Oct 2016)

Solo tengo una duda, el Dax tenia que haberse detenido unos 30 puntos mas abajo, con la subida están cerca de formar un doble techo y eso siempre hay que vigilarlo


----------



## Rendal (17 Oct 2016)

Dicen que vale mas pájaro en mano que ciento volando


----------



## Rendal (17 Oct 2016)

Amago de cortos quizás hasta 10.500 y luego son capaces de buscar el doble techo


----------



## Rendal (17 Oct 2016)

Que ordenadito lo bajan, como lo united estates se pongan chuletes, menuda carnicería


----------



## Tubi (17 Oct 2016)

Hoy han mareado la perdiz para volver al mismo sitio, mañana probaré largos sobre 10475 a ver si lo llevan sobre los 10800 y el miércoles al infierno


----------



## Rendal (18 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Solo tengo una duda, el Dax tenia que haberse detenido unos 30 puntos mas abajo, con la subida están cerca de formar un doble techo y eso siempre hay que vigilarlo



Ya lo tienen, ahora veremos si van en serio


----------



## Rendal (18 Oct 2016)

Tubi dijo:


> Hoy han mareado la perdiz para volver al mismo sitio, mañana probaré largos sobre 10475 a ver si lo llevan sobre los 10800 y el miércoles al infierno



Quizás no vayas desencaminado, testeo en soportes, 10.575 y después buscar esos 10.800

O igual los buscan directamente


----------



## Rendal (19 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Quizás no vayas desencaminado, testeo en soportes, 10.575 y después buscar esos 10.800
> 
> O igual los buscan directamente





Esto si a sido una carambola testeo en 10.575


----------



## Rendal (20 Oct 2016)

Pues lo tienen claro, hoy han tanteado el 10.600 otra vez y salió pasta por un tubo o sea que parriba


----------



## Tubi (20 Oct 2016)

Menudo meneo le han metido con Supermario.
Yo que pensaba que el miércoles nos íbamos a los infiernos, jijiji


----------



## Rendal (20 Oct 2016)

Jeje, hoy era todo tan previsible que se les podía dar por todos lados, uno que se habrá divertido también me parece que habrá sido tencas, no, tencas?


----------



## Rendal (21 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> La semana que viene toca Brexit, lo aconsejable es: VACACIONES
> 
> pero vamos a especular que puede pasar, si os fijais lo han dejado justo en mitad de cualquier posible recorrido, lo han bajado 700 puntos desde maximos (10.400) y se reservan otros tantos de bajada (8.900)
> 
> ...




Este comentario del Brexit y la situación actual, tienen cierta similitud o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## tencas (22 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Jeje, hoy era todo tan previsible que se les podía dar por todos lados, uno que se habrá divertido también me parece que habrá sido tencas, no, tencas?



Hice pleno, porque en la página que te he comentado alguna vez fueron haciendo indicaciones perfectas. Cuando llevaba 35 puntos cerré, así que contento.

Ayer arriesgué y me salió mal, pero el objetivo semanal lo tenía ya cubierto.


----------



## Rendal (23 Oct 2016)

Hay que ver como manipulan, hasta donde..?


----------



## Tubi (23 Oct 2016)

No conozco este indicador, en que se basa ? Yo ahora mismo a largo plazo lo veo alcista de cojones


----------



## Rendal (23 Oct 2016)

Este es casero, por eso no lo conoces, me sirve para detectar el mangoneo, aunque de los indicadores me fio mas bien poco por no decir nada

Aunque en este caso, se ve donde metían pasta (flechas)


----------



## Tubi (23 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Este es casero, por eso no lo conoces, me sirve para detectar el mangoneo, aunque de los indicadores me fio mas bien poco por no decir nada
> 
> Aunque en este caso, se ve donde metían pasta (flechas)



Estas hecho un hacha Rendal !!! Ahora estoy haciendo un curso de bolsa, para mi muy bueno, que importante es el volumen en este negocio


----------



## Rendal (24 Oct 2016)

Jeje, han vuelto a meter pasta pero la cosa se pone chunga con el 10.800 ahora veremos si van en serio

Lo del volumen, soy incapaz de ver la relación que tiene con el precio, no lo he entendido nunca


----------



## Rendal (24 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Hay que ver como manipulan, hasta donde..?



La cuarta flecha saldrá sobre 10.670-90 si no baja de ese precio, es que vuelven a meter pasta


----------



## Rendal (25 Oct 2016)

Ya los tenemos en 10.800 van en serio o escabechina de stops?

Mejor esperar un poco, no?

Al final lo segundo, como bajen de 10.770 la cosa se puede poner seria


----------



## Rendal (25 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> Ya los tenemos en 10.800 van en serio o escabechina de stops?
> 
> Mejor esperar un poco, no?
> 
> Al final lo segundo, como bajen de 10.770 la cosa se puede poner seria



Leyendo por ahí, parece que hoy hemos tenido escabechina de largos


----------



## tencas (26 Oct 2016)

Mira lo que tengo para hoy. A ver qué te parece:

"10.775-80 R
De no superar esta zona, tendríamos el inicio de tendencia bajista a medio plazo"


----------



## Tubi (26 Oct 2016)

tencas dijo:


> Mira lo que tengo para hoy. A ver qué te parece:
> 
> "10.775-80 R
> De no superar esta zona, tendríamos el inicio de tendencia bajista a medio plazo"



Yo tengo la orden de cortos a 10780, bien visto

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 08:52 ----------




Rendal dijo:


> Leyendo por ahí, parece que hoy hemos tenido escabechina de largos



Yo ayer gestioné fatal, me puse corto a 10790 aguanté el tirón para arriba y después mes salí demasiado pronto, un rollo


----------



## tencas (26 Oct 2016)

Ale, ya he acabado por hoy: 500 eurillos. Mañana más.


----------



## Rendal (26 Oct 2016)

tencas dijo:


> Ale, ya he acabado por hoy: 500 eurillos. Mañana más.



Le he dado un vistazo, si te dicen que empiezan los cortos, no se porque has cerrado del 10.551 hasta ahora tendrías mas de 1.000 euros

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 09:14 ----------




Tubi dijo:


> Yo tengo la orden de cortos a 10780, bien visto
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 08:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues tuviste suerte, hay mucha gente pillada con largos


----------



## tencas (26 Oct 2016)

vale mas pájaro en mano que ciento volando

---------- Post added 26-oct-2016 at 09:47 ----------

que te parecen las señales, es la primera vez que gano dinero en este p... casino todos los días, jeje


----------



## Rendal (26 Oct 2016)

Rendal dijo:


> La cuarta flecha saldrá sobre 10.670-90 si no baja de ese precio, es que vuelven a meter pasta



Ya sabemos donde meten pasta, pero esta vez no lo tengo muy claro que les salga bien, veremos


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (26 Oct 2016)

tencas dijo:


> Ale, ya he acabado por hoy: 500 eurillos. Mañana más.



Por que no has cubierto posiciones y has dejado un trailing stop ajustado?

Aunque es facil decirlo a toro pasado... Ten en cuenta que el Dax se suele mover al dia mas de 200 ticks y que suele ser muy normal que existan una tendencia seguida para swign tradin de 100 ticks.


----------



## tencas (26 Oct 2016)

Ilmac dijo:


> Por que no has cubierto posiciones y has dejado un trailing stop ajustado?
> 
> Aunque es facil decirlo a toro pasado... Ten en cuenta que el Dax se suele mover al dia mas de 200 ticks y que suele ser muy normal que existan una tendencia seguida para swign tradin de 100 ticks.



Llevo meses probando en demo y semanas en real. He leído, me he dejado aconsejar y al final, no tengo ni idea. Sigo una página, dan señales claras que las entiendo perfectamente. Busco 3, 5 o 10 puntos como muuuuucho. Algún día, como hoy, está tan claro que me dejo llevar y gano, pero no es el objetivo. 250 euros diarios, sí es el objetivo, después cerrar y seguir con mi vida. Punto.

Más vale pájaro en mano... es mi filosofía.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (26 Oct 2016)

tu filosofia es la ideal, sobre todo al empezar, que ricos 250 € al dia eh jajajajaja. Ya sabes qeu hacienda se lleva el 20% tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## tencas (27 Oct 2016)

Ilmac dijo:


> Ya sabes qeu hacienda se lleva el 20% tenlo en cuenta.



Si, si... faltaría menos no aportar un granito de arena al sueldo de políticos, asesores y demás 'colgados' del sistema.

En todo caso, es mejor pagar el 20% de algo que el 0% de nada.

Vamos a ver qué tal viene este día.


----------



## tencas (27 Oct 2016)

Bueno, bueno... brutal lo de hoy (otra vez). Mirar lo que habían puesto desde esta mañana:

08:09:59 10.695-98 R punto de scalping, de no superar esta zona, estamos bajistas 
08:58:34 Zona de resistencias, si superan estamos alcistas 
09:32:05 Atentos, posible entrada. (10.695)

He cerrado en 10.735 porque tenía ahí una raya de no sé cuando, y por si acaso bajaba (se ha ido hasta 771)... además, tenía un stop que me salvaba, al menos, 5 puntos, así que 1.000 euritos más y sin quererlo.

Si no lo digo reviento (con lo que llevaba perdiendo, madre-mía).


----------



## tencas (27 Oct 2016)

Y siguen...

A las 10:23 han puesto "Acercándonos a zona de cortos (10.740)"

Entrada en 10.740 y salida en 10.660 serían 80 puntos... yo hubiera salido mucho antes, está claro, pero pillar ahí 500-700-1.000 euros... fácil ¿no?


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (27 Oct 2016)

Dia en V inversa... lo que se vende luego se compra, para sacarte una cantidad buena de dinero, por lo menos ha dado la oportunidad para ello. Si quieres vete probando en mini Dax que el punto es 5€, pillar un target fijo y despues dejar correr con trailing el resto cuando tome tendencia.


----------



## Rendal (27 Oct 2016)

10.710, parece que se abren cortos a mansalva, esta claro que se van para abajo, ¿claro?, no se..

Pues no, se han ido para arriba, tencas, otros 500 euros, no? jeje


----------



## Tubi (23 Nov 2016)

Veo que esta el hilo un pelín parado, yo estoy de compras para intentar superar los 10800 a ver si los yankis suben esto para comerse el pavo contentos


----------

